# The Rapid Page : une page rapide sur Rapidweaver



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2005)

Un petit site que j'ai confectionné pour les néophytes et les apprentis webmasters. Trucs et astuces dans la FAQ, tuto, PDF à télécharger, thèmes gratuits et le blog pour les news... le tout réalisé avec Rapidweaver bien entendu.

C'est par ici...

Bonne visite.


----------



## darthfloflo (11 Décembre 2005)

alors tu vas peut etre pouvoir me dire pourquoi rapidW refuse de se publier ma page sur mes pages perso chez neuf, en me disant qu'il y a pbm sur l'adresse du serveur ou mes identifiants de connexion...
pcq du coup, je dois tt importer avec l'outil fourni par 9telecom, et c'est plutot fastidieux !


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> alors tu vas peut etre pouvoir me dire pourquoi rapidW refuse de se publier ma page sur mes pages perso chez neuf, en me disant qu'il y a pbm sur l'adresse du serveur ou mes identifiants de connexion...
> pcq du coup, je dois tt importer avec l'outil fourni par 9telecom, et c'est plutot fastidieux !


Perso je n'ai aucun souci chez Free.
As tu bien renseigné les champs FTP (et pas .MAC). ?
Y a-t-il un process spécifique dans ton FTP ?
As-tu coché et décoché plusieurs fois "Passif Mode" ?

Je vois que pas mal de monde en .Mac ou chez Wanadoo ont des problèmes...


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Perso je n'ai aucun souci chez Free.
> As tu bien renseigné les champs FTP (et pas .MAC). ?
> Y a-t-il un process spécifique dans ton FTP ?
> As-tu coché et décoché plusieurs fois "Passif Mode" ?
> ...



J'ai essayé toy ça et rien à faire, tjs le même message :

Voir la pièce jointe 7764


Rien à faire, avec ou sans pare feu...
je ne comprends pas...


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2005)

As-tu essayé de changer le mode FTP dans les Préf. du soft ? Là aussi coches et décoches plusieurs fois...


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

changer le mode ftp ? c'est à dire ?


----------



## Damino (12 Décembre 2005)

Sinon as-tu essayer d'uploader ton site avec un vrai lient FTP comme le simplissime RBRowser ? Avec le FTP en mode passif.


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

Damino a dit:
			
		

> Sinon as-tu essayer d'uploader ton site avec un vrai lient FTP comme le simplissime RBRowser ? Avec le FTP en mode passif.



Même plantade chez neuf telecom, par contre ça a l'air de marcher chez cegetel...
Je pense que j'ai un pbm dans mes paramètres de config et portant ce sont ceux fournis par 9...:mouais:


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2006)

Je présente les plug-in Collage et Columns de Your Head Software dans la nouvelle rubrique "Dossiers" sur The Rapid Page, vont venir bientôt la présentation des sites de Pier-Yves Menkhoff, un dossier sur le référencement et de nouvelles réponses dans la FAQ... les tutoriaux attendent la version française.

Au sujet de la version française (qui est chez moi, comme chez les autres bêta testeurs, fonctionnelle mais incomplète), il semble qu'une version 3.5 sera présentée à la MacWorld, cette version serait la bonne pour les localisations... donc fin janvier ou début février on va voir arriver la version officielle dans notre langue.... à suivre.


----------



## Piewhy (4 Janvier 2006)

effectivement, la version 3.5 est annoncée sur le site

je me demande ce qu'ils nous reservent


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2006)

Apparemment quelques options de liens vers le blog (qui semble plus complet - à voir). J'espère surtout que la page "store" va revenir, j'ai des projets en cours qui ont besoin de celle-là...


----------



## Piewhy (7 Janvier 2006)

Je te sens sur les Plug-in ou les Themes pour Rapidweaver??

ou un autre projet peut etre!

au fait, j'ai finalement réussi (enfin je crois) a éditer le CSS de mon site pour obtenir plus ou moins ce que je voulais... (je sais pas si tu te souviens...)

www.improliege.be


----------



## darthfloflo (14 Janvier 2006)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> Même plantade chez neuf telecom, par contre ça a l'air de marcher chez cegetel...
> Je pense que j'ai un pbm dans mes paramètres de config et portant ce sont ceux fournis par 9...:mouais:


 
résolution (tardive ) du problème : c'est bien avec les pages de neuf que ça plante : je me suis inscrit sur free, et là, ça marche impec avec Rapid Weaver.  

Mais entre temps, j'ai découvert cyberduck que je trouve plus fonctionnel, notamment pcq il gère l'espace perso et pas seulement les pages construites avec RW. J'ai pu mettre un forum punbb comme ça ( mais bon, en 10 jours, on est 3 membres, je vous raconte pas le succès   )


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Un petit site que j'ai confectionné pour les néophytes et les apprentis webmasters. Trucs et astuces dans la FAQ, tuto, PDF à télécharger, thèmes gratuits et le blog pour les news... le tout réalisé avec Rapidweaver bien entendu.
> 
> C'est par ici...
> 
> Bonne visite.



J'allais poser une question sur RapidWeaver, (problème d'affichage des vignettes avec explorer PC)
J'ai trouvé la réponse sur ton site qui est vraiment génial.   


Merci beaucoup.  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

Un truc tout con mais que je trouve pas.
Tu proposes du code html pour ajouter par exemple des ancres, etc, etc,...
Dans RapidWeaver, je vois comment le code html ?
J'ai bien trouvé avec la fonction "error & warning" du menu "Window" qui me montre le code html mais là je ne peux pas l'éditer.
J'imagine que c'est évident mais je bloque souvent sur les évidences.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j'ai finalement réussi (enfin je crois) a éditer le CSS de mon site pour obtenir plus ou moins ce que je voulais... (je sais pas si tu te souviens...)
> www.improliege.be


Voilà quelque chose qui tien bien la route, bon travail...


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un truc tout con mais que je trouve pas.
> Tu proposes du code html pour ajouter par exemple des ancres, etc, etc,...
> Dans RapidWeaver, je vois comment le code html ?
> J'ai bien trouvé avec la fonction "error & warning" du menu "Window" qui me montre le code html mais là je ne peux pas l'éditer.
> J'imagine que c'est évident mais je bloque souvent sur les évidences.


Le code HTML s'ajoute tout simplement dans les champs et zones de texte (sauf sur les pages d'album photos et vidéo ou ça bugue bien). Dans le sidebar tu as le choix entre su texte styled ou de l'HTML.

Pour les ancres tu as raison il me faut compléter cette page, pour des ancres intra-page (type Style Text) tu mets ton ancre juste au dessus du texte à pointer (dans le corps du texte - soit en fin de ligne précédente, soit sur un retour ligne) et tu mets ton sommaire en début de page avec les liens qui pointent avers les ancres.

Si c'est des aide de navigation, genre un texte qui pointe vers une autre page du site et une ancre dans cette page (type Blog page par ex.), c'est pareil sauf que le lien du texte qui pointe doit avoir l'url de la page (soit en direct soit en relatif si tu connais le path depuis la page qui pointe).


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Le code HTML s'ajoute tout simplement dans les champs et zones de texte (sauf sur les pages d'album photos et vidéo ou ça bugue bien). Dans le sidebar tu as le choix entre su texte styled ou de l'HTML.
> 
> Pour les ancres tu as raison il me faut compléter cette page, pour des ancres intra-page (type Style Text) tu mets ton ancre juste au dessus du texte à pointer (dans le corps du texte - soit en fin de ligne précédente, soit sur un retour ligne) et tu mets ton sommaire en début de page avec les liens qui pointent avers les ancres.
> 
> Si c'est des aide de navigation, genre un texte qui pointe vers une autre page du site et une ancre dans cette page (type Blog page par ex.), c'est pareil sauf que le lien du texte qui pointe doit avoir l'url de la page (soit en direct soit en relatif si tu connais le path depuis la page qui pointe).



Un tout grand merci.


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2006)

il y a moyen d'éditer directement le CSS via l'inspecteur du site!

tu peux placer ton logo aussi pour autant qu'il respecte la dimension prévvue par le theme (voir dans la partie "site" de l'inspecteur -> Logo

sinon... CSSedit... 

moi j'y connais rien en CSS mais a force de chercher de demander à momo-fr j'ai réussi a mettre mon logo et un autre header a mon site...

www.improliege.be

à la base c'est le theme gratuit de benchdesign

Salout!


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Comment changer la bannière par défaut d'un thème dans Rapiweaver?..
> En fait,je souhaiterai ajouter une image ou un logo plus personnel à la place du logol d'origine du thème..c'est sûrement possible mais comment?..il faut aller dans le CSS ou il y a plus simple?..
> Je pose la question car j'ai cherché un tuto éventuel ou une réponse sur The Rapid Page mais j'ai pas trouvé..


Tu as effectivement la partie "logo" de l'inspecteur (attention au dimensions). Avec ça tu peux mettre carrément une autre image dans le header mais cela peut être merdique si les valeurs de marges empêchent de "coller" la bannière au "header".

Chaque thème utilise un élément graphique pour le header. La plupart du temps le nom de l'image utilisée est "header_bg.png", pour voir ce qui est utilisé dans ton thème tu ouvres le tiroir des thèmes, tu vas sur le thème utilisé et avec ctrl + clic tu vas sur "show contents".

Là tu vas avoir un dossier ouvert sur le bureau avec le contenu du thème. Dans le dossier "images" tu verras le fichier utilisé par le thème (en fait duplique le thème avant de faire ça pour éviter de modifier le thème original).

Il te suffit d'éditer le fichier .png ou de le remplacer (avec le même nom) par celui de ton choix. Si le thème utilise un filet répété et que tu veux mettre un image aux dimensions du header il faut modifier la classe conteneur du header (#pageheader).

Elle se présente comme ça pour le thème "Magnesium" :

```
#pageHeader {
	height: 54px;
	background: repeat-x url(images/header_bg.png);
}
```
Ici on répète le fichier "header_bg.png" sur les x (en largeur), pour placer une image de tout le header on enlève l'attribut de répétition, ce qui donne le code suivant :

```
#pageHeader {
	height: 54px;
	background: url(images/header_bg.png);
}
```
Bien entendu cela n'est qu'un exemple, les possibilités étant trop nombreuses pour un tutoriel dans ce forum.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une autre question à propos d'édition et de mise en forme de texte..je n'ai pas vu de beaucoup d'options dans Rapidweaver à ce propos..pour bien préparer des blocks de textes avant de les publier est ce qu'il vaut mieux utiliser un logiciel externe ou peut-être que j'ai mal regardé?..


Il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre que la justif gauche/droite/centre, typo en gras/italique/souligné. ceci pour le menu "format". Ensuite tu as des options HTML via le menu du même nom dans le menu "format" (en bas), on pourra mettre en blockquote, code (mais ce n'est pas souvent terrible), baré...

Il y a un bug avec la mise en couleur et le gras, ce dernier redevenant maigre, si tu grossis d'un corps le texte ça marche, sinon tu mets une balise <b> devant le texte et </b> à la fin pour forcer en HTML la mise en gras.

Je te renvoi à la FAQ de The Rapid Page pour d'autres astuces...


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Cool..thanks again  ..alors pour que ce soit plus clair dans ma caboche..les manip dont tu parles peuvent se faire directement dans la fenêtre de saisie de texte de Rapidweaver?..ou il faut aller modifier le HTML une fois qu'il est uploadé sur le site?..


Tout ce dont je te parle pour le texte se passe dans Rapidweaver (regarde le menu "Format"), pour l'histoire du bug de couleur c'est en mode édition que l'on place la balise <b> (ouverture) et </b> (fermeture) pour forcer la mise en gras du texte en couleur (ceci en taille standard du texte si tu l'augmentes ça marche sans la balise).

C'est clair ?   

PS : le message sur l'image du bandeau t'indique des manipulations plus complexes à effectuer sur une copie du thème que tu auras choisit.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Janvier 2006)

HEllo, j'ai une petite question concernant les petits bouttons style RSS. J'aimerai en rajoute sur mon site. J'ai déja un compteur et j'aimerai mettre 2-3 liens. J'ai créé un boutton qui se trouve sur un dossier de mon desktop. Quand je veux l'ajouter en bas de ma page, donc via la fonction Page Asset, ca bloque. J'ai l'image du point d'interogation. On me dit de rentrer le nom du boutton mais c'est quoi ? Le nom qu'a le boutton (ici bouton.png ?) ou alors l'extention ? 

J'ai essaye 12'000 trucs mais ca marche po... quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ?

MERCI 

EDITH  : Je laisse la question la meme en ayant trouve. Il faut aller dans Avanced-Page Asset en haut et ajouter le fichier la !!!

Re question : J'ai ces 2 boutons maintenant mais ils sont supperposés alors que je les aimerai à la suite. Je dois changer quoi dans le code ?


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> EDITH  : Je laisse la question la meme en ayant trouve. Il faut aller dans Avanced-Page Asset en haut et ajouter le fichier la !!!
> 
> Re question : J'ai ces 2 boutons maintenant mais ils sont supperposés alors que je les aimerai à la suite. Je dois changer quoi dans le code ?


J'ai une réponse dans la FAQ de The Rapid Page...

Tes boutons sont où ? Sidebar ? Pied de page ?

A priori si tu les as mis dans le pied de page tes codes se suivent dans le champ du Copyright... non ?

*EDIT : Je viens de regarder ton site, tu as trouvé la solution...*


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour la réponse effectivement, j'ai trouvé la solution... mais ce fut laborieux, car j'ai enlevé certaines balises du code pour le compteur... j'ai essayé en enlevant certaines choses, etc... au final je sais meme pas ce que j'ai fait mais pour l'instant ça marche ! 

Merci encore pour les explications et pour la réponse !!!


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Alors,elles ont choisi le thème "Blue Aqua 1.0" (que je vais modifier..pour le personnaliser un peu plus..) et je crois que dans l'édition de texte j'ai un petit bug..je n'arrive plus à activer le "Bold" sur des parties de textes?..quand je passe en "preview" il ne s'affiche pas..sur certaines pages du site ça fonctionne très bien et sur d'autres ça ne marche pas?..même en le refaisant plusieurs fois..


Tu as mis ton texte en couleur ? Ça vient de là... ma réponse dans la FAQ



			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> Autre question..je voulais savoir si il y a un moyen dans la page blog de pouvoir limiter la longueur de page de façon à ne pas obliger les personnes à scroller pendant des heures?..
> Par exemple en limitant la page à 20 ou 25 articles avec un menu en bas donnant accès aux pages plus anciennes du style 1 2 3 4 suivante ect?..


Tu peux régler plusieurs choses dans le setup du blog, pour ce que tu veux faire il faut activer la fonction d'archives. Ensuite tu choisis après combien de billets l'archivage commence (10 billets par ex.) et comment sont présenté les archives (semaines ou mois). N'oublie pas qu'il y a ensuite les catégories pour trier tout cela sur un autre critère que le temps.


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour te poser une autre question si tu es d'accord..je souhaiterai rajouter un petit cadre autour des photos qu'on peut insérer dans le blog..j'imagine que je dois aller modifier le fichier CSS pour faire ça..mais si tu pouvais m'aiguiller un peu ce serait sympa  ..


ici tu vas utiliser la fonction "Custom CSS " de l'inspecteur de pages (à moins que tu veuilles que toutes les images insérées dans ton site aient un contour).
On va renseigner les attributs de la balise "img" comme ceci :

```
img {
	border: 1px solid #000000;
}
```
Ici le contour fait 1 pixel et la couleur est noire #000000. Tu peux modifier ces variables à ta convenance.

Tu trouveras le champ du "Custom CSS" dans l'inspecteur de page à l'onglet "Advanced".


----------



## jall94 (31 Janvier 2006)

Bravo, ton site est superbe 
Et très intéressant, ce qui ne gache rien. Je vais en faire bon usage, puisque j'utilise actuellement iWeb et RapidWeaver conjointement.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait..c'est exactement ça..mais juste dans le blog..je voudrais automatiser la tâche..de façon à ce que chaque fois que mes amies écriront un article avec des images à insérer dans le blog le cadre se génère automatiquement autour des images..
> j'ai essayé le code que tu m'as donné..et quand je confirme (apply to all pages) j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec pas mal d'options..je dois sélectionner quoi dans tout ça?..
> /QUOTE]
> Je me suis mal fait comprendre, je parlais de toutes les images de TOUTES les pages de ton site, ici tu veux une bordure seulement dans la page blog. Tu utilise donc le custom CSS.
> ...


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2006)

Utilises-tu la fonction d'habillage ?

Pour ton retrait tu rajoutes une valeur de "padding" come ça :

```
.image-left {
        border: 1px solid #666666;
        padding: 4px;
}
```
Si c'est pas sur une image habillée ce sera :

```
img {
        border: 1px solid #666666;
        padding: 4px;
}
```

Pour le preview tu coches bien entendu la case "Preview in place"...


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> La fonction d'habillage?..non?..je ne sais pas ou ça se trouve..et le "Preview in place" non plus d'ailleurs :rose: j'ai bien cherché pourtant et je vois pas..aarf..je débute donc..
> Mais merci encore pour les codes..ça marche toujours pas chez moi..il faudrait peut-être que tu expliques en pas à pas comment tu fais dans le custom CSS (ce sera peut-être utile pour les autres aussi..)
> edit: j'ai réessayé les codes avec un nouveau projet de site clean et une page de blog toute neuve et ça ne marche pas non plus  ..grrr..


Pour l'habillage je te renvoi à ma FAq sur The Rapid Page, tout y est.

Pour voir en mode preview ce qui se passe, Rapidweaver utilise le dossier "export" qu'il te faut paramétrer dans le setup du site (inspecteur de site -> onglet preview). Tu lui indique un dossier où il va créer une version locale de ton site et s'en servir pour le preview.

Tu trouveras dans cette section la case "Preview in place" à cocher.

Tu verras qu'une fois bien paramétré RW t'affiche les modification du Custom CSS.

Au boulot...


----------



## momo-fr (1 Février 2006)

Peux-tu mettre un lien vers ta feuille de styles SVP ?

Il doit y avoir une ******* là-dedans. Quel thème utilises-tu ?


----------



## jall94 (3 Février 2006)

Momo-fr -> Je suis ce thread avec attention depuis le début, et j'en profite pour te tirer mon chapeau pour le super boulot de ton site ainsi que pour sa qualité globale. C'est vraiment du beau et bon boulot, et ca a largement contribué à me faire acheter RW.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Février 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise blue aqua 1.0 ..je te mets en lien à télécharger le dossier rw_common de mon projet de site (je crois qu'il y a tous les fichiers CSS dedans..) voilà..and thanks again  ..



Ton thème ne gère pas le custom CSS on dirait. Peut-être un problème dans le fichier "Theme.plist"...


----------



## Damino (4 Février 2006)

Ouais Mom sympa ton site. Je fais des sites directement en code mais j'utilsie aussi parfois Rapid Weaver pour faire des pages rapidement ou pour des sites temporaires. J'aime bien la facilité avec laquelle on peut modifier les feuilles de style.

Mais ça devient un forum de soutient RapidWeaver ici ...Va falloir créer un forum sur la Page Rapide


----------



## gigile (5 Février 2006)

momo je te remercie por toutes les infos de ton site, je fait partie de ceux que ca a motive pour se lancer.. j ai suivi la faq pas a pas pour enrichir mon site. 

je n ai pas encore reussi a incorporer un bloc de texte avec des ascenceurs (pour eviter qu il ne prenne trop de place dans la page), tout en ajoutant d autres objets a la page. en effet en utilisant la page iframe on ne peut rien ajouter d autre autour.

j aimerais aussi offrir plus de fonctions lorsque l utilisateur survole une image ou du texte, comme une liste de liens, des trucs dynamiques, etc.. (c est deja assez tordu je trouve de simplement afficher du texte lors d un survol de l image)

a propos j utilise direct-stats, et c est super!

bon, rien de grave, j attend la 3,5..   merci encore pour vos infos a tous!

a propos si vous avez une remarque sur mon site, ca me ferait plaisir!


----------



## jall94 (6 Février 2006)

Il est très beau ton site 

tellement beau que j'aimerai bien m'inspirer de ton thème avec ton autorisation évidemment, puis-je te contacter en privé ?


----------



## gigile (6 Février 2006)

jall, ce compliment est adresse a mon site?  parce que je n ai pas fabrique mon propre theme, il s agit des themes:
"possible" pour les pages de contenu (avec la page columns que j ai achete)
"-MULTIno theme" pour l'accueil
bien sur j ai rajoute un peu de html par ci par la..
n hesite pas a me poser des questions plus precises
virgile


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> En le mettant à la corbeille ça peut éventuellement régler le problème?..Rapidweaver va recréer un fichier sain?..
> 
> Les thèmes qui gèrent le CSS sont plutôt ceux qui sont optimisés pour la version 3.2 j'imagine..
> 
> Exact, le fichier .plist est différent avec les variantes CSS, ce qui ajoute les nouvelles CSS dans le "head" des pages... ici non...


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2006)

Avec l'accord de Dan je met en ligne une aide en français, traduite par Benoît Widemann pour la version bêta Fr, je l'ai modifiée pour faire référence à la version anglaise actuelle (termes et captures d'écrans).

Elle est consultable par ici..

En attendant la vraie version Fr 3.5...


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Février 2006)

Hello, dit moi j'ai essayé de mettre une banière sur mon site, mais le problème c'est qu'a la base il n'y a pas de header ..... Tu pourrais me guider un peu ? Mon thème est Multithemes No theme de mutinotheme... J'ai beau chercher je trouve po...


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Février 2006)

J'ai essayé un bon moment mais ca marche toujours pas. J'ai tenté de mettre mon image qui doit aller dans la bannière dans l'onglet title. Mais elle s'affiche décalée et surtout 2 fois... 

Sinon j'ai bien essayé de changer les code avec TextWrangler mais ca donne rien...


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Février 2006)

Très beau travail que la rapid page, qui m'est bien utile...

En effet, j'ai développé mon site "usine à gaz" (www.exobiologie.info) avec NVU, et je decouvre RW.

Parfois, j'applaudis, parfois je suis déçu (pas de tableaux à moins de les coder par ailleur, insertion non wisiwig des images...)

Pour un long site (100 Mo) comme le mien, ce n'est pas évident !Heureusement que la rapid page existe ! 

Bref, je souhaite utiliser RW pour refaire mes pages "enseignement" pour les élèves. J'aimerais que l'ensemble soit plus beau, plus pratique (bientot, des podcast pour leurs revisions et autres...), d'où mon intérêt pour RW...


----------



## gigile (9 Février 2006)

messieurs, je viens de voir les premieres images de la version 3.5 sur le site de realmac. c est juste un apercu.

_             - Free update for all users.             
            - Intel ready (Universal Binary).             
            - Updated interface (think minimal and smooth).             
            - WYSIWYG table inspector.             
            - Perma-link support for blogs.             
            - Updated media inspector (now supports drop shadows             and borders).             
            - New themes.             
            Ben showed off some of the new graphical themes,             including the School theme that has some very cool             variations. This is really just the tip of the iceberg             on the new features and fixes that have made it into             RapidWeaver 3.5 - The last time I counted it was well             over 30!             _






la beta est prevu dans 2 mois. ici


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2006)

Un petit thème RapidWeaver gratuit c'est ajouté dans ma collection sur The Rapid Page, il est par ici : *SimpleThree*


----------



## Piewhy (28 Février 2006)

Punaise, c'est plein de bonnes idées ton thème momo-fr

(en particulier... c'est simple mais fallait y penser : la facilité de mettre son propre bandeau!)

Génial!

Je suis en phase de reconstruction pour mon site www.improliege.be

je pense que je vais m'orienter vers le nouveau et prometteur éditeur de thème : élixir graphic

Bonne journée à toi et bonne continuation!


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2006)

Pas mal le développement de ton site, je me souvient de ton premier post à son sujet... il reste des petits trucs à parfaire... comme d'hab... 

Pour Elixir Graphic j'aime bien leurs thèmes, c'est nouveau et souvent bien design... si j'avais vraiment le temps...


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Mars 2006)

Hello, j'ai une petite question est-il possible dans la page lbogue de faire repeter une action. J'aimerai qu'une ligne rouge finisse tous mes posts sans que je sois obligé de la rajouter manuellement à chaque fois...


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Hello, j'ai une petite question est-il possible dans la page blogue de faire repeter une action. J'aimerai qu'une ligne rouge finisse tous mes posts sans que je sois obligé de la rajouter manuellement à chaque fois...


Avec les CSS rien d'impossible... enfin presque... 

Pour ta demande il faut changer les attributs de la classe ".blog-entry-body" dans la feuille de styles, tu peux aussi utiliser la classe des commentaires pour avoir 2 jeux de bas de billet différents... bref à creuser.


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis en ligne la partie de mon site que j'ai refaite grace à RW:

www.exobiologie.info/SVT/index.html

J'en suis tellement content (et mes visiteurs venus de PC win aussi) que k'envisage de passer tout mon site sous RW, mais pour cela il faudra que RW puisse gérer simplement les tableaux et les ancres...

Dans la prochaine version, j'espère.

Sinon encore merci pour l'aide en français et les astuces que j'ai utilisées... avec profit !


----------



## silverkingz design (9 Mars 2006)

y'a t-til une possibilité de modifier les themes proposés par defaut (par exemple le "business  " a des nuages comme image de bannière, on ne peut pas les remplacer?)


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> y'a t-til une possibilité de modifier les themes proposés par defaut (par exemple le "business  " a des nuages comme image de bannière, on ne peut pas les remplacer?)


Oui, tu peux... 2 façons de procéder :

- Changer le visuel contenu dans le thème par un autre (avec le même nom), pour visualiser le contenu d'un thème on le sélectionne dans le tiroir et on fait clic droit souris (ctrl + clic) puis on choisi "show content", un dossier va s'ouvrir avec un dossier content. Tu as dedans le dossier images qui contient toutes images utiles au thème.

- Utiliser la fonction "logo" dans l'inspecteur de page, suivant les thèmes le logo n'est pas placé au même endroit, il faut donc vérifier si il est bien placé dans le bandeau (header). Si le visuel ne "colle" pas aux bords c'est parce que la classe CSS possède des valeurs de margin (ou de padding parfois) qu'il faut annuler.

Je vais bien finir par faire ce tuto là dessus sur TheRapidPage...


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2006)

cool, merci pour l'info, j'avais cherché directement show content dans le dossier de l'appli, mais là, c'est plus pratique!


----------



## Piewhy (24 Mars 2006)

alors momo, quoi de neuf pour la version 3.5

la beta publique approche non?

tu fais partie des beta testeurs?

ciaoz!


----------



## Piewhy (27 Mars 2006)

au passage,

j'ai refait entierement mon site! passez donc nous voir!

http://www.improliege.be


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mars 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> alors momo, quoi de neuf pour la version 3.5
> la beta publique approche non?
> tu fais partie des beta testeurs?


Elle arrive... mais j'ai encore rien vu, j'ai participé à la francisation de la 3.2.1 qui est restée dans les cartons (et sur mon Mac)... donc patience... ça vient.
Pour les nouveautés je ne dirais rien...  



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai refait entierement mon site! passez donc nous voir!
> http://www.improliege.be


Pas mal du tout le petit sous-menu, j'ai pas bien saisi comment tu as monté cette partie (qui est le sous-menu des CSS) le visuel au dessus est où ?

Sinon dans le head il y a des choses bizarres :

```
<link rel="stylesheet"
        type="text/css"
        media="print"
        href="%pathto(print.css)" />
<script type="text/javascript"
      src="%pathto(javascript.js">
```
Normal ces %pathto ? :mouais:


----------



## Piewhy (29 Mars 2006)

huuum je sais pas a vrai dire...

je suis parti du theme "floded tabs" d'elixir graphics que j'ai éditer petit a petit

je sais pas d'ou vient %pathto.... :s

on en parle plus en detail via mail ou via skype si tu veux!


----------



## Piewhy (8 Mai 2006)

Comme je l'ai dit à momo via mail...

je vais essayer de creer un theme gratuit pour rapidweaver...

Résumé de la situation...

Il y a 2 an je ne savais pas ce qu'étais mac os X...
Il y a 1 an j'achetais mon powerbook...

Il y a 6 mois je n'y connaissais absolument rien en html...
Depuis je m'amuse avec rapidweaver...

Hier je me suis dit qu'il fallait que j'essaye de creer un theme pour ce soft...
Aujourdhui... ben c'est pas encore fini 

Vous pouvez néanmoins jeter un coup d'oeil ici

j'attends vos petits commentaires!

NB : ce n'est qu'un premier jet! il reste énormement de travail!

PS (momo-fr) : tu vas croire que je deviens fou avec mes histoires de thème! mais ça m'amuse beaucoup 

à bientot


----------



## Ploumette (9 Mai 2006)

*1000 Mercis MoMo !!!* pour ton site et toutes tes précisions ... une véritable mine !...  

( qu'il va me falloir consulter avec grand soin car tout comme PieWhy ... le sujet des Thèmes est fort excitant !!! )

Quant à ton essai PieWhy ... ça promet !!!  

Merci encore !

Bonne journée !


----------



## Piewhy (9 Mai 2006)

merci!

Momo il mérite une statue dans mon jardin!!

j'ai réaliser une deuxieme tentative!

http://www.improliege.be/graydient2.jpg

une adaptation du template d'apple mais je ne pense pas la distribuer copyright oblige

http://www.improliege.be/iWeb_black.jpg

Et enfin, mon propre site en préparation :

http://www.improliege.be/pidesignB3.png


----------



## Piewhy (10 Mai 2006)

j'ai mis mon site en ligne pour faire des tests

http://ms800.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/welcome.html


----------



## Ploumette (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour !

J'aime beaucoup ces thèmes épurés ...  

Puis-je te demander si tu es parti d'una page vierge, pour ton thème, ou d'une modif, à partir d'un thème intégré de RW ?...

A propos ... je m'essaie sur l'épuration du thème Aqualicious ... sans rire ... je ne sais pas toujours quel Style CSS ouvrir pour modifier !!!

De surcroît ... le langage Html, reste assez chinois pour moi, alors là où je vois des #000000, je sais d'ores et déjà que je peux modifier des couleurs !!! 

Mais je cherche exactement, la page où je puis apporter une image en fond, afin d'intégrer du texte par-dessus ...  

Heureusement que les utilisateurs de RW, sont nombreux les forums, même si l'on se sent parfois seul, et hâtif, quant aux modifications personnelles !!! :hein: 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Piewhy (11 Mai 2006)

Je te conseil de télécharger le guide de momo-fr sur son site et de lire attentivement la partie consacrée au theme.

http://therapidpage.free.fr/down/Aide_Fr.zip

Personnelement je suis parti d'un vieux theme de RW (version 3.1) 
Si tu fais un clic droit sur l'icone du theme dans rapidweaver tu as accès au contenu de ce theme ("show content")

Le contenu possède divers choses : 

un fichier index.html qui sert de base à la création du site, il contient la syntaxe que rapidweaver interprete  pour integrer son code.

Un gros on pourrait dire que c'est l'échaffaudage, si tu clic dessus tu verras une séquence d'élément %title%.... 
Si tu fais un clic droit dans safari et que tu montre le code tu verras que celui ci est une partie du code que genere rapidweaver pour faire ton site.... mais c'est un peu technique

Ensuite il y a certainement un dossier images qui contient les éléments graphiques nécessaire au rendu du site. 

Peut etre un dossier CSS qui contient les variations du site. (CSS contient peut etre un dossier sidebar pour modifier par exemple le positionnement de celle-ci ou encore un dossier style pour modifier par exemple les couleurs du site)

Enfin, il y surtout le fichier style.css.

C'est la pièce maitresse pour modifier ton theme. Le mieux est de l'ouvrir avec CSSedit
http://www.macrabbit.com/cssedit/

Le css est un language qui fournit à ton navigateur la géographie des éléments, les polices, les couleurs, et les images.Tu remarqueras que dans le logicel dans la partie supérieur gauche de l'interface il y a deux icones : une te permet de visualiser le code et l'autre permet de le modifier de façon simple.

Il faut que tu comprennes la syntaxe de ce fichier.
les choses essentielles sont : 

body : 
c'est le fond du site : tu peux par exemple lui donner une certaine couleur (orange sur mac gé).
le code se place entre crochet tu a par exemple : 

body {
	background: #ffffff
}

ça rend le fond blanc... tu peux aussi mettre une image de fond :

body {
	background: url(images/ton_image.png)
}

cette image tu l'auras placé dans le dossier image précédement cité.
Il y a ensuite : 

#container 

c'est le bloc qui contient en général tout le reste du site on dit qu'il est le père des autres éléments
par exemple l'élément :

#pageHeader 

qui contient le titre de ton site et son slogan, tu peux mettre une image dans cette élément en utilisant le même code que pour body à savoir :

#pageHeader  {
	background: url(images/ton_image.png)
}

#contentContainer

est le fils de #container, il contient l'élement #contentContainer #content qui lui est le bloc qui contiendra le texte d'une page styled text
ensuite il y a

#sidebarContainer

qui contient #sidebarContainer .sidebar qui est le bloc qui affichera les elements de la sidebar
Ensuite il y a #footer qui est le bas de page qui contient le copyright, ton nom et ton contact

Tu le vois, c'est pas simple au début mais on y arrive... je n'ai jamais rien appris... juste en lisant sur le net!

Il y a quelques précautions à prendre : 

1) s'assurer que les tailles de tes éléments soient compatibles (pour éviter les problemes de rendu) je m'explique : Si tu dis que ton Container vaut 700 pixels de large, que ton élément contencContainer en fait 500 et que ton élément sidebarContainer en fait 300....

300+500 > 700 résultat... la sidebar va à la ligne...

2) Back up : n'oublie pas de faire des back up de tes styles.css au cas ou tu ferais une bourde et que tu ne saurais plus revenir en arrière!

3) Au début procède par essai erreur : ouvre Rapidweaver ajoute un peu de contenu dans une page styled text, ouvre CSSedit et ton fichier style.css, travaille en parralele : Si tu modifie ton fichier styles.css et que tu l'enregistre, Rapidweaver actualise la mise en page... c'est pratique... tu peux ainsi proceder étape par étape : changement d'une couleur... puis ajout de bordure...

Voila

Pour ce qui est des variations de theme j'ai enfin compris ce matin et le premier theme que je sortirai en profitera pleinement... ici c'est encore plus technique donc je te passe les détails!


PS : j'ai du laisser une plétore de fautes... ce n'est pas mon fort l'orthographe.
PS2: Momo-fr en sait encore plus sur le css... il pourra me corriger au besoin

à bientôt


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> PS2: Momo-fr en sait encore plus sur le css... il pourra me corriger au besoin


Rien à dire, c'est clair, on peut bien sûr en rajouter des tartines...
La notion de descendance n'est évidente au départ, j'ai moi-même pas de problèmes sur des sites complexes avec les balises <a>, <ul> et <li> imbriquées, mais ça vient.

Il faut bien gérer le bâti, après on peaufine le contenu.

J'applique souvent la méthode des 3 conteneurs distincts : head, content, footer.

On apprend beaucoup en regardant les feuilles de styles des autres (des bons bien entendu)...


----------



## Ploumette (12 Mai 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> .Tu remarqueras que dans le logicel dans la partie supérieur gauche de l'interface il y a deux icones : une te permet de visualiser le code et l'autre permet de le modifier de façon simple.
> 
> Il faut que tu comprennes la syntaxe de ce fichier.
> 
> à bientôt



Bonjour Piewhy !  

Eh bien ... que de lecture ... un immense merci, d'avoir prit le temps pour ceci ...  

J'ai bien compris la totalité de ton explication ... sauf ce qui est cité précédemment ?...

Tu parles bien de RW ?... Et de l'icône représentant un crayon dans la marge de gauche ?...

Parce que ... je ne sais pas même avec un Ctrl, ouvrir le fameux Code !!!

A moins que tu ne parles des fonctions :

" Edit et Preview " ?... :hein: 

A part ça ... je vais m'entraîner sérieusement grâce à tes explications ...

Quant à MoMo ... bien sûr que j'ai téléchargé son guide en français et tout et tout !!!  

J'espère que j'ai été claire dans ce que je ne comprenais pas ... car pour le reste, tu t'es montré très explicite ...  

A tout bientôt et bonne journée et grands mercis à vous ...


----------



## Piewhy (12 Mai 2006)

non je parlais de CSSedit

pour affichier le code CSS


----------



## Ploumette (12 Mai 2006)

... ah okay ... bien sûr ... ce serait plus simple ... peut-être vais-je finir par me l'offrir !

... en attendant, sous un Preview dans Safari ou Firefox, j'ai bien sûr accès au code-source !...

... par contre sous Explorer ... c'est la cata !!!


----------



## Piewhy (12 Mai 2006)

je pense qu'on peut disposer d'une version demo de CSSedit


----------



## fredfish (13 Mai 2006)

Excusez moi,
Mais quand est prévu une version française de RW.
Merci pour l'info !
Frédéric.


----------



## Piewhy (13 Mai 2006)

La version 3.5 de Rapiweaver va sortir dans les semaines a venir

Normalement, cette version devrait etre egalement en français.

Plus d'informations bientôt!


----------



## Piewhy (13 Mai 2006)

C'est encore moi!

En ce moment sur mon disque dur : trois themes en préparation pour RW je les ai mis en ligne ainsi vous pouvez vous faire une idée, les commentaires sont les bienvenus

1° Papotage : Un theme pour blog simple inspiré par l'interface Aqua, pour l'instant il possède les variations sur la position de la sidebar ainsi que sur 4 variations de couleurs

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/papotage/

2° Architecture : Il servira de base à la creation de theme plus pro. Ayant pour theme les métiers en rapport avec le design

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/architecture/

3° Aeration : Hell froze over... On aime ou on déteste... pas de polèmique : ce theme est inspiré par l'interface Aero de windose Vista.

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/aeration/

A bientôt


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2006)

Pas mal du tout PieWhy, tu as du potentiel, reste à voir les finitions... il faut passer toute la feuille de styles au peigne fin pour réaliser un beau thème... 

Pour la bêta 3.5 en fr il me semble l'avoir aperçu... je ne sais plus où...


----------



## Piewhy (14 Mai 2006)

Les finitions se sera pour les vacances : le rendu est impec comme toujours avec safari firefox opera... at evidemment IE me cause des soucis. 

On dirait que sous IE il y a une marge supplémentaire en haut que je ne vois pas dans mon code CSS... etrange...

Autre chose : j'ai compris le code qui permet a RW d'afficher les variations. J'ai donc mis des variations pour papotage : la position de la sidebar et les couleurs.

Quand les variations ont pour but la position ou les couleurs, ça foncitonne mais quand il s'agit de changer une image de background... ça ne fonctionne pas...

Le plus étrange c'est que lorsque je copie mon code CSS de variation dans le custom CSS ça fonctionne donc mes images sont belle et bien au bon endroit... Etrange tout ça je suposse qu'il doit y avoir un probleme dans mon index.html 

Pour la petite histoire : 

Voici ma premiere réalisation il y a quelques jours

http://www.improliege.be/beta1.jpg

J'ai fait quelques progres


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2006)

Pour les variations il va te falloir réfléchir car on ne peut TOUT faire, c'est ici que ça coince un peu, des variables conditionnelles serait un réel plus pour plus de flexibilité.

styles.css -> le style général avec positionnement de base

dossier css -> les variantes, dans chaque dossier les différentes feuilles additionnelles

Chaque feuille additionnelle ne contient que le code à modifier par rapport à la feuille générale.

Si c'est bien fait ça marche...


----------



## Piewhy (14 Mai 2006)

je crois que j'ai compris pourquoi ça fonctionne pas : 

dans mon style.css j'ai mis mon theme de base avec ses propres images.

je pense qu'en enlevant les backgrounds images et en utilisant que ces images que dans les dossiers css ça devrait fonctionner!

merci momo!


----------



## Ploumette (15 Mai 2006)

Félicitations PieWhy !!!

La ténacité récompense ! ... j'aime beaucoup ton développement sur le thème Graydient !  

Quant à moi ... j'explore ... je teste ... :hein: 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Piewhy (15 Mai 2006)

c'était surtout tres moche graydient1.

J'ai testé la solution précédemment citée ça ne fonctionne pas...

je dois encore chercher mais j'y arriverais...

PS : l'exploration et le test ça permet de progresser mais ça n'empeche pas de lire les cites parlant du CSS surtout pour la syntaxe...

Ce que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal a comprendre : le padding (marge interieur en quelque sorte) repouse le la hauteur d'un container

Exemple : je définis la hauteur de ma barre de navigation à 30px sans padding

ensuite j'ajoute un padding de 5 pixel par dessus 

au final ma navbar fait 35 pixels... c'est parfois perturbant


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2006)

Et encore, le padding n'est pas géré pareil avec IE 6 (pas pareil sour IE 5.5), bref, le padding on ne l'utilise pas sur le conteneur (sauf cas spécifique), on le met sur le contenu...


----------



## Piewhy (15 Mai 2006)

Google mon ami...

http://www.christopher-jablonski.com/fr/reperes/ie6.shtml

sacré Internet Explorer, il doit faire tourner la tête à plus d'un développeur web


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2006)

Hello, j'ai un petit problème depuis aujourd'hui et je sais pas si qqn peut m'aider...

Je vous explique : J'ai transferé RW sur mon PB. Il me sera plus utile pour me deplacement pour publier... 

J'ai copié le fichier de mon site ainsi que les différents fichiers relatifs au thème...

J'ai au préalable supprimer les pages avec les photos et je les ai refaites avec celles du PB... Le problème est que quand je veux publier, le programme me fait à chaque fois ".Mac error...." Je comprends pas pourquoi il plante... Si qqn sait comment je peux regler le problème... :S 

Sinon je trouve que le prog est vraiment lent... j'espere que ca va s'améliorer avec la new version


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2006)

".Mac, error..." oui, mais quoi comme "error" ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2006)

j'ai enfin réussi à publier... mais je sais pas quel résultat ca donne car chez moi ca me donne un site complètement dénudé et chez ma copine (sous XP) c'est normal. 

De plus, quand j'ouvre RW, ma page doit être en totalité publiée... 

POur l'erreur, je pense que c'est mon modem qui plante et qui coupe la connexion de temps en temps... enfin toujours est-il que RW fait comme si je venais de créer mon site. 

Je comprends pas ce qui se passe... Si je désinstalle RW et que je le réinstalle est-ce que ca pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai réinstallé et je crois avoir localisé le problème ! C'est le thème blueball simple 3.2 qui m'ennuie. Quand je mets le preview dans RW pas de problème par contre sitot qu'il est publié il crash... et je comprends pas pourquoi...

Apparement la nouvelle version ne devrait pas tarder alors faute de solution je vais mettre un thème provisoire


----------



## Piewhy (26 Mai 2006)

La nouvelle version sort le 2 juin, en français, UB et avec de chouettes nouveautés


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2006)

Avec mise à jour gratuite non ?


----------



## Piewhy (26 Mai 2006)

oui mise à jour gratuite

toutes les informations ici : 

http://www.realmacsoftware.com/blog/index.php


----------



## Ploumette (30 Mai 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as effectivement la partie "logo" de l'inspecteur (attention au dimensions). Avec ça tu peux mettre carrément une autre image dans le header mais cela peut être merdique si les valeurs de marges empêchent de "coller" la bannière au "header".
> 
> Chaque thème utilise un élément graphique pour le header. La plupart du temps le nom de l'image utilisée est "header_bg.png", pour voir ce qui est utilisé dans ton thème tu ouvres le tiroir des thèmes, tu vas sur le thème utilisé et avec ctrl + clic tu vas sur "show contents".
> 
> ...



Bonjour !

... D'avance ... excusez-moi mais vraiment ... même en suivant vos " pas-à-pas "... je rame ...! :hein: 

J'ai choisi le Thème par Défaut " Aqualicious "... je souhaite y intégrer le logo du site ... 
J'ai suivi les conseils de Piewhy et de Momo : show contents etc ... eh bien dans le thème Aqualicious, les seules images présentes dans le dossier, représentent le header avec tous ses boutons !!!  
... de ce fait, je ne vois pas, sur ce thème, comment insérer mon logo ... que je souhaiterai tout à droite du header, en plus de garder le nom du site et le slogan par défaut !... :hein: 

Je suis pourtant persévérante mais ... franchement ... je ne progresse pas !!!  

Afin, que les spécialistes puissent bien me comprendre, j'ai fais 2 copies d'écran :

1) L'index du site
2) Le logo que je souhaite intégrer tout à droite à la hauteur du Nom du site et du Slogan ...

Si vous pouviez m'aider ... ce serait fort sympa même si pour vous ... c'est du répétitif ?!

Je vous remercie d'avance ! ben oui !!!


----------



## Ploumette (30 Mai 2006)

... Je comprends ... ça étouffe !!!

Merci quand même !


----------



## Piewhy (30 Mai 2006)

Je suis trèèèèès occupé ces temps ci (examens...)

je n'ai pas le temps de me consacré a ton soucis mais je te promets de regarder après mes examens... désolé par avant le 26 juin :s

Bonne continuation!


----------



## Ploumette (30 Mai 2006)

... woh Piewhy !!! Merci de ta réponse si spontanée malgré le stress des exams' !!! :rose: 

Je ne m'attendais plus à de réponses tellement, le sujet est récurrent !... voilà tout !!!  

Bonne chance à toi !...


----------



## Ploumette (31 Mai 2006)

... bon voilà ... le Menu  3 Errors etc ..." a décelé ceci après insertion de mo, logo : 





  pfff !!!


----------



## momo-fr (1 Juin 2006)

Salut Ploumette, normalement avec ce thème tu n'as pas à bidouiller, en utilisant la fonction "logo" de l'inspecteur de site tu places ton logo à gauche des titre et sous-titre...

Par contre ton logo ne dois pas avoir un format en hauteur supérieur à 80 pixels... et encore dans mon exemple (voir plus bas) j'ai ajouté un custom CSS comme suit :

```
#pageHeader img {
 margin-top: -10px;
}
```
pour que le logo remonte de 10 pixels et ne morde pas sur la ligne en dessous...


----------



## Ploumette (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour MoMo !

Merci de ton aide ... si connaisseur es-tu !

Je l'explorerai cet après-midi, en surveillant de près, la MAJ en 3.5 !...  

Merci encore car je pense en effet, que c'est le logo qui est trop grand !!! 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Piewhy (2 Juin 2006)

aujourd'hui c'est un grand jour : non seulement j'ai réussi mon examen, non seulement j'ai 22 ans mais surtout c'est la sortie de RW 3.5 youpie


----------



## sylko (2 Juin 2006)

*La 3.5 est dispo!  *


----------



## Piewhy (2 Juin 2006)

yep!

les nouveaux themes sont splendides!

je ne trouve pas l'éditeur de tableau... ce sera peut etre pour la beta2


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Juin 2006)

yeap... par contre j'ai tjs un blème... les smileys ne s'affichent pas...  je  comprends pas trop....

Sinon ca a l'air pas mal !


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2006)

Soyez patients, il reste pas mal de taf pour la version finale, certains trucs sont encore en anglais (très très peu), la fonction "table" à en effet disparue mais je vous assure l'avoir testé (mais ce n'était pas encore tout à fait au point).
Il reste des choses à finir en dév, Dan et Benoît Widemann (pour la partie french) ont encore du taf.
Pour les thème il va falloir modifier des choses dans les anciens thèmes, le wiki vous indique en grande partie comment faire, à ce sujet mon site The Rapid Page va subir de grosses transformations dans le mois qui vient.

Bonne découverte...


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Juin 2006)

Exellent travail !!! J'ai pu un peu plus l'explorer... 

Deux trois bogs, mais si il y en avait pas ça serait pas un bê^ta  

LEs dates s'affichent pas dans les bvillets du blog et sinpon pour mes smileys je crois que le problème vient de moi !!


----------



## Ploumette (4 Juin 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ton logo j'ai ajouté un custom CSS comme suit :
> 
> ```
> #pageHeader img {
> ...



Bonjour MoMo !

Okay, pour ton explication ... mais étant sous 3.5 aujourd'hui ... où puis-je trouver le fichier du Custom CSS en question ?...

Car, sous la 3.5 ... mon image 1ère est fortement décalée vers la bas !!! :hein: 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Juin 2006)

Hello !

Je voulais juste émettre quelques commentaires sur la beta de RW après 2 jours d'utilisations. D'abord, l'interface est plus aérée je trouve et c'est un bon point ! Il rame quasiement plus. Avant c'était vraiment lent, mais maintenant rapide !!! J'ai pas encore eu le temps de tout explorer, mais cette beta est vraimement bien ! 

Momo : Tu sais quand sortira la version "définitive" ? Bravo !


----------



## Piewhy (4 Juin 2006)

ce qui est sur c'est qu'avoir le systeme de theme en dessous est un grand plus pour l'ergonomie surtout avec un ecran 15"

j'ai eu quelques crash mais jamais en utilisation seulement pendant que RW quitte


----------



## skystef (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai bien envie de découvrir ce logiciel. En plus le prix est plus que raisonable et les limitiations par rapport à iWeb ont l'air moins importantes (iWeb sans .mac c'est pénible).

Je crois que je vais lorgner sur ce logiciel moi :mouais:


----------



## Piewhy (6 Juin 2006)

je te conseil d'essayer la demo

tu peux creer trois page... tu auras l'occasion d'essayer!

visite le site de momo 

http://therapidpage.free.fr/

il contient pleins d'infos interressantes!

Rapidweaver ce n'est pas seulement le logiciel c'est aussi les plug-in 

je te conseil de visiter : 

http://yourhead.com/

Rapidweaver couplé avec le plug in Blocks.... c'est super flexible

bon amusement!


----------



## Ploumette (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour !

Une question qui va énerver !...  

Je vous joins une capture afin que ce soit clair :

[img=http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/5323/question9ux.jpg]

Alors je souhaite changer cette affreuse couleur bleue " d'accueil et courriel " en blanc ... je n'ai pas trouvé sur le fichier principal CSS la paragraphe correspondant ?...

Merci !



... J'ai trouvé !


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2006)

Salut Ploumette, il s'agit de liens, ils sont donc renseignés par une balise "a".

Soit il n'y a pas de balise spécifique au "breadcrumb" et au "footer" auquel cas c'est la première balise "a" dans la feuille principale qui est à renseigner (lorsque les liens sont en bleus c'est souvent qu'il n'y a pas de valeur spécifique, le bleu étant la valeur défaut des navigateurs).

Soit tu trouveras dans les 2 "div" spécifiés des renseignements particuliers, style #breadcrumb a {description} avec aussi les variantes "active", "hover" (survol) et "visited".

A toi de voir...


----------



## Ploumette (6 Juin 2006)

Merci MoMo ! 

Mais ridicule peut-être ... j'ai trouvé moi-même et j'en suis contente !!!  

Il n'empêche que tes renseignements restent précieux !!!  

Bonne soirée !

( tiens puisque je suis là ... j'ai un autre souci ... sous 3.5 à ce jour, est-il possible de Centrer un défilement Flash en Photo Album ?... Pour sûr ... tu vas me répondre que c'est un Custom CSS ?!... Ça le fait bien en Mode Galerie Flash parce que ... en Mode HTML ... ben il y a un léger couac ... les images se collent 2 par 2 et impossible de gérer l'espacement et l'on ne retrouve plus le mode " Vignette " qui permet justement de bien ajuster celles-ci en Mode HTML ... bug de la béta ?... Merci ! )

Oui c'est important car, tout le monde ne surfe en ADSL ... et le Mode Flash, demande beaucoup de ressource !!!  

Bonne soirée !


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juin 2006)

La mise en page des pages photo plein format est spécifique dans les CSS, cherche bien... tu vas trouver.

Pour les ressources Flash ou pas, question débit c'est pareil, quand tu envois 10 fichiers photos de 80 Ko vers une galerie HTML ou Flash, je serais même tenté de dire qu'en flash c'est plus léger vu que le player est chargé une seule fois et ensuite c'est un appel de ressources image, alors qu'avec les pages HTML tu charges chaque fois les données sources + l'image...

Par contre en ressources CPU oui ça en demande bien plus.


----------



## Ploumette (8 Juin 2006)

" Pus léger "?... ah bon ?... super !

Justement ... j'ai tenté désespérément, de récupérer le " Get Flash " blabla, sur le site d'Adobe ... j'ai glissé l'image sur ma page d'accueil et ... tout apparaît correctement dans le Mode Aperçu mais ... pas en Export dans l'index ?... :hein: 

Merci ! 

PS : visualisations sous : http://www.realmacsoftware.com/support/viewtopic.php?pid=53476#p53476


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juin 2006)

Hello les jeunes !!!

J'ai un petit souci avec RW ces derniers jours... Lorsque que je veux ajouter une photo, je n'arrive pas à redimensionner la photo. Au moment de la redimension, elle se redimensionne mais au meme moment des gros pixels apparaissent...

Je sais pas comment faire et avant ça allait perfekt !


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juin 2006)

Et pendant que j'y suis. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider en me disant comment je peux faire pour ajouter des liens dans la sidebar ???? voir des images ?

Edith : Ok pour les liens, donc je reformule ma question... Si je veux ajouter une petite image avec par exemple une pochette de cd, etc... et avec un peu de texte en dessous c'est possible ?`

MERCI


----------



## Piewhy (9 Juin 2006)

si tu te mets en mode texte dans la sidebar, un simple drag-n-drop suffit

si tu utilise la version html tu dois entrer l'url de l'image


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juin 2006)

Ok merci, deux autres question 
Lors du drag-n-drop l'image se mets à la place de la date et en haut.Est-ce possible qu'elle vienne après les archives ?

Sinon je dois rentrer quel code avant l'adresse de l image ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2006)

Caddie ce sujet sur l'ordre dans le sidebar est récurrent, il faut bien comprendre que l'ordre d'apparition dans le sidebar des éléments est lié à l'ordre des includes dans le fichier template... on ne change rien en code dans RW à ce sujet (ni en Custom CSS).

Il faut intervenir dans le fichier index.html du thème pour modifier cet ordre, jet un oeil déjà sur ce fichier index.html...


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juin 2006)

niquel momo !!

Merci ! Je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil la bas 

Dit moi est-ce que le problème des photos qui refusent de se réduire correctement sous la bêta te dit qqch ? Sinon bon boulot car pour une beta elle fonctionne quasiement comme une versioin def 

bonne nuit ¨


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2006)

Etant un peu full en ce moment je n'ai fait de grosses recherches sur le bêta, je n'ai pas eu de problèmes comme tu l'indiques.

Actuellement je vais finir le portage en V3.5 de mes thèmes gratuits (j'attend un ou deux trucs du support pour être sûr de ce que je fais) et là aussi je ne vois pas de soucis avec la page album (quelques petits trucs pas francisés à l'heure actuelle).


----------



## ckeurk (13 Juin 2006)

Salut tt le monde!!
vivement RapidWeaver bêta 2  
Mais tu es la momo ?  
je te vois partout ...


----------



## Piewhy (14 Juin 2006)

tiens qui voila!

momo a le don d'ubiquité... tu ne savais pas?

bienvenu!


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2006)

ckeurk a dit:
			
		

> Salut tt le monde!!
> vivement RapidWeaver bêta 2
> Mais tu es la momo ?
> je te vois partout ...


Franck je te signale que je bosse sur Mac... comme toi je crois d'ailleurs...


----------



## Ploumette (21 Juin 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux mettre une image dans cette élément en utilisant le même code que pour body à savoir :
> 
> #pageHeader  {
> background: url(images/ton_image.png)
> }



Bonjour !

Cela fait quelques jours, que j'essaie d'intégrer une " image de fond " qui reviendrait sur la totalité du site ...

J'ai bien lu ce que tu as tenté de m'expliquer Piewhy ... en vain ... et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de maintes et maintes façons ... et croyez bien que j'aurai préféré réussir par moi-même, au lieu de vous solliciter à tout va !...

Je reste toujours sur le Thème Aqualicious que j'ai dupliqué pour le modifier ...

- J'ai tenté ton explication cité ci-dessus ...

mais voilà ... j'ai plusieurs #Pageheader ... et j'ai tenté sur quasiment tous, sans résultat ...

Voilà un copié-collé du Code dans la page de Style Aqualicious :

#pageHeader {
	width: 680px;
	margin: 70px auto 0px; /* Right And Left Margin Widths To Auto */
	text-align: left; /* Hack To Keep IE5 Windows Happy */
	border-bottom: 1px solid #a1a5a9;
	display: block;
	position: relative;
}

#pageHeader img {
	float: left;
	margin-right: 20px;
}

#pageHeader h1 {
	font: bold 2.1em  'Lucida Grande', Geneva, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif;
	color: #ffffff;
	padding: 10px 0 0 10px;
	margin: 0;
}

#pageHeader h2 {
	color: #a1a5a9;
	padding-left: 10px;
	margin: 0;
	padding-bottom: 10px;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	font-weight: normal;
}

... et si j'ai bien compris ... c'est là-dedans, quelque part, que je dois insérer cette image de fond ... wi ... mais où exactement ?... :hein: 

Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## Piewhy (21 Juin 2006)

j'ai du mal a comprendre ce que tu désire au final : une image de fond pour le contenu (derriere le texte de ton site)?

si oui tu dois te tourner vers la balise css #contentContainer je pense...


----------



## Piewhy (21 Juin 2006)

heu ha ok.... alors

le premier #pageheader c'est un container qui contient le nom du site et son slogan, le nom du site utiliser dans Rapidweaver fait reference a la balise : #pageheader h1 (remarque d'ailleur que les infirmations qui sont entre crochet pour pageheader h1 font référence en grande partie a la police et a la couleur) le slogan utilise #pageheader h2

enfin, si tu désire ajouter un logo il sera inserer en utilisant le code contenu dans #pageheader img


si tu désire mettre une image de fond derrieres les logo et slogan tu dois utiliser le code
background: url(images/ton_image.png) dans le container en question a savoir le premier cité : #pageheader (remarque que c'est bien celui la que je mentionne )

maintenant si ce n'est pas la que tu désire avoir une image mais bien derriere le texte c'est autre chose...

(me reste plus qu'un exam demain... je pourrais t'aider plus en détail)


----------



## Ploumette (21 Juin 2006)

Merci Piewhy !

En fait, mon image est composée d'un fond noir, avec des textes inscrutés ... et je souhaite en effet, que cela soit " la tapisserie " de chaque page du site ?...  

Bonne chance pour tes exams' !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2006)

Depuis la mise à jour faite tout à l'heure, mes photos en miniatures sont toutes une en dessous de l'autres.
Je ne trouve pas l'option présente avant ou on choisi le nombre de colonne ???

Le problème est visible ici.  

Avant le mise à jour, il y avait trois colonne de miniature.


----------



## Piewhy (21 Juin 2006)

les pages albums photos ont fortement changé... as tu mis a jour le theme?

http://www.realmacsoftware.com/fr/rapidweaver/manual/index.php?n=ThemeDevelopment.UpdatingThemes

si le développeur ne met pas a jour ton theme, il faudra le faire toi même ou alors changer de theme


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Juin 2006)

Petite question le code CSS, on l'insère via un prog textewrangler ou directement dans rw ??


----------



## Piewhy (22 Juin 2006)

les themes de Rapidweaver contiennent le code CSS (et le CSS des variations). (Clic droit sur un theme "show content".

Il existe deux façons de modifier un theme via le CSS.

1° directement dans le code principal en modifiant en profondeur le CSS (plutot pour réaliser son propre theme)
2° utiliser la fonction de RW "custom CSS" pour les petits changements (alignement, couleur...)

il faut creer le code, le copier (non formaté)!

pour cela : (RW 3.5) cliquez sur Fenetre puis inspecteur de page, choisir code et placer son code CSS dans "CSS personalisé"


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> les pages albums photos ont fortement changé... as tu mis a jour le theme?
> 
> http://www.realmacsoftware.com/fr/rapidweaver/manual/index.php?n=ThemeDevelopment.UpdatingThemes
> 
> si le développeur ne met pas a jour ton theme, il faudra le faire toi même ou alors changer de theme




C'est un thème fourni avec RapidWeaver. 
Tout semble rentré dans l'ordre.
C'est ok sur PC et sur mon mac. 
Elle est très chouette cette nouvelle version francisée de rapiweaver.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Juin 2006)

Merci pour l'aide... tout est aussi rentre dans l'ordre


----------



## Piewhy (23 Juin 2006)

youpilala j'ai fini les exams (enfin... depuis 1 mois... &#231;a faisait long...)

alors voila... si il y a des questions et que ces dans mon domaine... n'h&#233;sitez pas (momo est overbooker je crois )

ploumette : je crois que le plus simple ce serait que tu fasse un montage avec un programme de dessin a partir de ton theme pour montrer ce que tu veux!

contact moi par mail &#224; la limite pierreyves at improliege point be

ciaoz!


----------



## Ploumette (23 Juin 2006)

Merci Piewhy, de ta proposition ...

En fait, pour faire simple et court, je te mets un lien d'un site créé avec RW ..:

http://solimali.free.fr/index.html

Observe bien le graphisme " de fond " : le beige texturé ... qui " encadre " de haut en bas et de droite à gauche ... c'est forcément une " image de fond " ...

Je cherche donc, une manip simple, pour intégrer une " image de fond noir texturé " ...  

J'aime beaucoup le graphisme de ce site ... c'est de la belle retouche d'un Thème de base !...

Merci de ton aide ... ( car j'y tiens à cette intégration, c'est un petit plus apporté à l'habillage !   )


----------



## Piewhy (23 Juin 2006)

ha ok donc c'est un peu comme si tu mettais du papier peint au mur et que ton site ce serait un cadre que tu accroche 

tu dois utiliser donc une texture disons un jpg de 10px par 10px

pour qu'il s'affiche en repetition (cad qu'il se duplique tout seul de gauche a droite et de haut en bas) il faut le dire dans le css.

Si j'ai bien compris tu dois au fait placer le background dans la partie body qui est le container qui fait l'entieret&#233; de ta page web et qui contietn tout le reste...

je t'ai fais un tuto perso mais c'est bourr&#233; d'image, je voudrais en faire profiter tout le monde mais c'est compliqu&#233; je t'envois &#231;a par email!

ok?


----------



## Ploumette (26 Juin 2006)

Okay !!!  

 

Merci !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Juin 2006)

Hello  dites moi pour ajouter des polices comment qu'on fait ??? Car je trouve que les polices des thèmes sont trop banales...


----------



## elchiapas (29 Juin 2006)

je viens de finir le site pour mon assoc mais free ne veut pas me le publier.
voila ce que je mets dans l'exportation vers FTP de RW 3.5 :
serveur : ftpperso.free.fr
nom d'utilisateur : j'ai mis l'identifiant de mon inscription sur free
mot de passe : idem,celui de mon inscription
sitepath : site/

et en mode passif

soit c'est free qui déconne, soit c'est moi qui suis con et ne sais pas me servir de RW

merci de m'aider


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2006)

Salut Elchiapas, si tu es chez Free pour l'ADSL tu dois mettre :

FTP: *tonlogin.free.fr*
Login: *ton login*
Pass: *ton mot de passe*

Login et mot de passe *de l'espace Free* et pas ceux de ta connexion ADSL bien sûr.

Pour le path si tu mets site/ ton site sera à l'adresse : *tonlogin.free.fr/site/*


----------



## elchiapas (29 Juin 2006)

ok pour le FTP je m'&#233;tais plant&#233; mais visiblement ya aussi le login et le mot de passe j'ai pas du faire gaffe et et prendre ceux de l'internet (c'est leur offre ou on ne paye que la connexion telephonique


----------



## kabeha (4 Juillet 2006)

Je découvre Rapidweaver (version eval) et je vois que le code n'est pas modifiable directement depuis l'onglet code.
Est-ce un blocage de la version démo ? Sinon comment peut-on modifier ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juillet 2006)

On ne peut pas le modifier dans le soft... on peut seulement modifier les CSS, ajouter du Javascript. Pour le reste un thème comporte un fichier HTML de base qui sert à toutes les pages, tu peux modifier la structure, ajouter des trucs dans ce fichier (et les feuilles de styles).

Pour voir le contenu d'un thème tu fais un ctrl+clic sur l'icône du thème dans le tiroir des thèmes.


----------



## kabeha (6 Juillet 2006)

Je vais voir tout ça


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un petit problème sous RW 3.5b2. Je souhaite modifier le pageHeader pour chaque page donc je passe par le custom css. Quand j'exporte le site pour vérifier ce que ça donne, les images du header ont disparues. Dans RW tout est ok.
Est-ce un bug ou j'ai loupé une manip' ??

D'avance merci.

Disciplus


----------



## Piewhy (7 Juillet 2006)

en utilisant le custom css, prends tu bien soin de r&#233;f&#233;rencer correctement l'adresse de l'image que tu utilise pour le page header.

Si tu n'es pas sur... tu peux toujours envoyer ces images via FTP sur ton serveur et utiliser l'adresse complete de ton image dans le custom CSS.

Bonne soir&#233;e!


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2006)

Penser à vider le cache lors des manipulations.

Si tu as bien tout en "page assets" ça doit marcher...


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (7 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses !!

J'a oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser que quand je parle "d'exportation" c'est sur mon ordi et pas sur mon site. J'utilise la pr&#233;visualisation.

Pour le custom css, je recopie le code correspondant au page header et je modifie le nom de l'image, ce qui a pour effet de faire dispara&#238;tre l'image de base.

Lorsque je modifie la couleur du body par exemple, &#231;a fonctionne.

Il y a une manip sp&#233;ciale pour les images ?

D'avance merci.

Disciplus


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (8 Juillet 2006)

J'ai trouvé pour le custom css. Je ne mettais pas la bonne adresse pour l'image . Par contre j'ai créé une page pour afficher les photos et j'ai le même problème. Quand j'ajoute le custom css (avec la même adresse que pour la page d'accueil donc ça devrait être bon), ça me fait disparaître le pageheader ??

Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (8 Juillet 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouv&#233; !!! La prochaine fois je r&#233;fl&#233;chirais avant de poster :rose:. C'&#233;tait encore un probl&#232;me d'adresse. En fait je nommais le dossier principal au lieu de le mettre sous forme ../


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est en forgeant... etc.


----------



## elchiapas (10 Juillet 2006)

j'arrive toujours pas a publier ma page sous free
mon adresse du site doit être http://cfs59.free.fr
donc je mets : 
serveur : cfs59.free.fr
compte : cfs59
mdp : celui que j'ai rentré en m'inscrivant à free
chemin d'accès : /
et mode passif

est-ce que c'est parce que je me suis jms connecté avec cet accès (gratuit) ou c'est un pb d'identifiants

help me please


----------



## momo-fr (11 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a doit venir de ton mot de passe, c'est bien celui de l'espace Free ?

Fais gaffe au capitales et bas de casse...


----------



## elchiapas (11 Juillet 2006)

je saisis pas très bien ce que tu veux dire par "mot de passe de l'espace free", quand je me suis inscrit à l'offre gratuite de free il m'a demandé un identifiant et un mot de passe .
c'est ce mot de passe que je rentre sur RW pour publier ma page.
je vois pas quel autre mot de passe je pourrais mettre puisque free ne m'a donné que celui-la.

merci de m'aider


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juillet 2006)

Quel est ton FAI ? Si ce n'est pas Free (en ADSL) tu dois mettre ftpperso.free.fr pour le serveur sinon ton login.free.fr en ADSL, ça vient peut-être de là ?


----------



## elchiapas (12 Juillet 2006)

tu as raison, comme c'est l'offre gratuite c'est ftpperso.free.fr
donc un site de plus créé avec rapidweaver
http://cfs59.free.fr
c'est la base, beaucoup d'améliorations et d'ajouts seront a faire très prochainement
merci pour ton aide
 et vive RW


----------



## elchiapas (12 Juillet 2006)

j'ai un pb, comment cxa se fait qu'il ne m'affiche pas directement la page mais juste l'arbre avec toutes les pages?


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2006)

le serveur de free est configur&#233; pour servir par d&#233;faut les fichiers index.html ou index.php.  Il faudrait que tu renommes ta page intro.html en index.html


----------



## elchiapas (12 Juillet 2006)

et pour la page de contact http://cfs59.free.fr
je sais pas comment enlever les warning qui s'affichent


----------



## Piewhy (17 Juillet 2006)

elchiapas a dit:
			
		

> et pour la page de contact http://cfs59.free.fr
> je sais pas comment enlever les warning qui s'affichent




d'après ce que j'ai lu, le problème sera résolu dans la version finale...

à suivre donc...


----------



## Hay (17 Juillet 2006)

Si je dis que j'ai un problème, je ne suis pas très original j'en conviens...

Ceci dit j'ai un problème que je n'ai pas encore vu soulevé dans ces pages (enfin me semble-t'il sinon faut que je change mes lunettes  ). 

Lorsque je crée un lien entre une image du site et une page photo alors j'ai le msg suivant quand je tente une preview...(cf le fichier joint)

et du coup comme je ne l'ai pas encore publié sur le web (j'attends l'activation d'un nouveau compte spécialement pour ce site) je pense que j'aurai le même problème sur le web... Non?


----------



## Piewhy (17 Juillet 2006)

parfois il y a des messages d'erreur car l'album photo que tu souhaite afficher contient des vid&#233;os...

Je ne vois pas de fichier attach&#233;...

Bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## Hay (17 Juillet 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> parfois il y a des messages d'erreur car l'album photo que tu souhaite afficher contient des vidéos...
> 
> Je ne vois pas de fichier attaché...
> 
> Bonne soirée




je retente de mettre le fichier joint (cette fois je crois que ça  a marché)

en l'occurence il n'y a aucune vidéo dans cette page...


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2006)

Hello, j'ai une petite question par rapport à la dernière beta... J'aimerai que la slidebar comporte des catégories, avec les archives, les liens, etc... comment je peux faire ???? et ou je dois rentrer les textes (pour les archives les codes sont ok, mais pour mettre des liens je dois mettre quoi comme balises...) ??

Merci


----------



## Hay (19 Juillet 2006)

Je confirme mon problème en tentant de publier ces pages de photos j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur que précédemment (cf le fichier joint du post précédent)...  

Quelqu'un pourrait-il 'aider à me dépatouiller de ça? Je suis sûr que ce n'est pas grand chose mais comme je débute complètement en matieère de site je n'y connais rien et ne voit pas à quoi fait référence ce message... :mouais: 

Une petite aide serait la bienvenue, merci par avance


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juillet 2006)

Hay a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme mon problème en tentant de publier ces pages de photos j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur que précédemment (cf le fichier joint du post précédent)...
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il 'aider à me dépatouiller de ça? Je suis sûr que ce n'est pas grand chose mais comme je débute complètement en matieère de site je n'y connais rien et ne voit pas à quoi fait référence ce message... :mouais:


Première chose : vide le cache de publication

Seconde chose : coche preview in place et vérifie que tout s'affiche correct

Troisième chose : exporte ton site et là aussi vérifie sont affichage avec un navigateur

Si ces trois points sont nickel tu devrais pouvoir publier ton site sans soucis.

J'ai remarqué un problème similaire chez quelqu'un qui avait des soucis d'autorisations sur son Mac, un site refusait la publication, on a déplacé les sources dans un autre dossier (en racine du disque), refait la galerie photo et là ça a marché.

A tester si tu n'arrives à rien.


----------



## Hay (20 Juillet 2006)

Tout d'abord merci momo-fr   

secundo j'ai bien effacer le cache de publication et refait ma galerie photo, mais ça n'a rien changé, déjà lors du preview ça me met le même mesage d'erreur...

pour changer le dossier d eplace je prends lequel et je le mets où selon toi?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juillet 2006)

Hay a dit:
			
		

> pour changer le dossier d eplace je prends lequel et je le mets où selon toi?


Tu prends ton fichier site RW et toutes les sources (qui peuvent êtres placées dans plein d'endroits différents bien sûr) et tu les mets dans un dossier sur le bureau par exemple (dossier que tu créés pour être sûr d'avoir toutes les autorisations - compte administrateur bien entendu).

Sans te prendre la tête fais ça avec 3 ou 4 photos avant de refaire toute ta galerie, c'est juste un test, si ça passe c'est bien un problème de droits.

On a essayé plein de trucs avec la personne qui rencontrait ce problème, je lui ai fais changer aussi les noms de fichiers qui étaient trop complexes (accents, slash... etc), bref ça à marché.

A essayer.


----------



## Hay (21 Juillet 2006)

YES CA MARCHE!!!

MERCI BEAUCOUP momo-fr tu m'enl&#232;ves vraiment une grosse &#233;pine du pied l&#224; et du coup je vais acheter la version 3.5 d&#232;s quelle sort car l&#224; je suis en version test 

J'ai d&#233;plac&#233; le fichier RW dans un dossier que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; comme tu me l'avais dit et &#231;a marche nickel! Ca devait bien &#234;tre une histoire d'autorisation   Mais je me demande comment c'est possible, il y aurait des "bugs" sous Mac?   En tout cas rien &#224; voir en comparainson de windaube  

Merci encore  

Tu crois que je peux maintenant le red&#233;placer dans document dans un dossier &#224; moi?


----------



## elchiapas (25 Juillet 2006)

bonjour, 
j'aimerais mettre sur le site de mon assoc de secourisme un popup avec l'ensemble des prochaines formations AFPS..., j'aimerais qu'il s'affiche d&#232;s la page d'accueil et soit dimensio
nn&#233; tout juste pour que l'on voit directement toutes les formations (pas bezsoin de faire d&#233;filer...)
j'ai bien trouv&#233; quelques trucs, notamment sur la page de momo-fr mais je suis nul en html

pour info j'ai la version RW 3.5

merci de m'aider

http://cfs59.free.fr


----------



## elchiapas (23 Août 2006)

toujours personne?! 
sinon je peux faire autrement, mettre toutes les formations sur la page d'accueil dans la barre &#224; droite, mais la je crois qu'il me faudra faire du HTML pour mettre les liens de fichiers a telecharger...

or je connais rien au html, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Piewhy (23 Août 2006)

Hello elchiapas,

je ne peux pas t'aider pour la fen&#234;tre pop-up...

Cependant pour l'HTML : Google est toujours ton meilleur ami : au hasard je t'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : http://www.linux-france.org/article/web/docs/basic-html/html/

tu lis le document &#231;a te permettra de faire tes premiers pas dans l'HTML

le principal : pour faire un lien : utilise le code suivant 

<A href="http://www.lesitequetuveux.com/">Ceci est le commentaire</A>

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Tiens piewhy comme on se retrouve 


Au fait pour le pop-up, c'est du javascript il me semble


----------



## Piewhy (23 Août 2006)

Salut,

pour ce qui est du pop-up : le soucis est que les scripts classique de popup sont bloqu&#233; par le navigateur...


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

Y'a le PHP dans ce cas


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2006)

elchiapas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien trouvé quelques trucs, notamment sur la page de momo-fr mais je suis nul en html


Ben oui mais ma FAQ est là pour ça... non ? ;-)


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais ma FAQ est là pour ça... non ? ;-)



Et dire que j'ai découvert Rapidweaver grâce à ton site  

Maintenant je fais des themes... qui l'eu cru


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai découvert Rapidweaver grâce à ton site
> 
> Maintenant je fais des themes... qui l'eu cru


Bizarre ton site, tu as de sacrés blancs dans les billets du blog...


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ton site, tu as de sacrés blancs dans les billets du blog...



Comme ca au moins le site est bien aéré


----------



## Piewhy (23 Août 2006)

c'est marrant le badge new sur la page principale (on peut le d&#233;placer librement...) Ajax ou javascrpit je suppose


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant le badge new sur la page principale (on peut le déplacer librement...) Ajax je suppose




Oui!! enfin quelqun qui a découvert


----------



## elchiapas (25 Août 2006)

tout a fait momo merci pour ta FAQ que j'avais consult&#233; avant de poster sur ce forum mais je n'y arrivais pas encore (j'ai achet&#233; RW au d&#233;but des vacances et je d&#233;couvre tout... m&#234;me l'HTML)
PieWhy : en effet j'y ai pens&#233; apr&#232;s coup qu'on bloque les pop up en g&#233;n&#233;ral (ce que moi je fais perso)  et donc je l'ai mis dans la sidebar &#224; droite, pour l'instant on fait ca comme ca, si j'ai le temps pendant l'ann&#233;e j'essayerai d'am&#233;liorer ca.
pour l'html, astucu : j'ai mis mon texte que je voulais &#233;crire en html sur une page "simple text" de RW et j'ai ensuite affich&#233; le code qui m'interessait, et que j'ai copi&#233; dans la sidebar sous html 

qq1 peut me dire si c bien ou pas? visiblement ca marche donc je laisse comme ca

a la prochaine et merci


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

c'est une excellente id&#233;e...

Quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la t&#234;te en code HTML c'est exactement ce que je fais!

si c'est ok visuelement... pas de probl&#232;me!


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> c'est une excellente id&#233;e...
> 
> Quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la t&#234;te en code HTML c'est exactement ce que je fais!
> 
> si c'est ok visuelement... pas de probl&#232;me!


Attention quand m&#234;me, trop de DIV tue les DIV...


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Oui!! enfin quelqun qui a découvert


Marche pas bien sur IE PC...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2006)

Une petite question, je ne sais pas bien si c'est un bug (vu que j'utilise la beta) ou un problème de configuration. Il s'agit du blog et plus particulièrement des RSS. Ceux-ci marchent bien, sauf quand je veux ouvrir, à partir de Safari par exemple, l'article pour le lire en entier. L'adresse est fausse en fait, il m'ajoute un "index.html" dans le chemin. En l'enlevant, ça marche bien mais il faut le faire manuellement...

J'espère avoir été clair... Si vous aviez une idée, je suis preneur...


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

As-tu correctement sp&#233;cifier l'adresse de ton site dans l'inspecteur de site?

&#231;a doit &#234;tre http://www.ladressedetonsite.com sans rien d'autre....

(un petit lien serait utile)


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas bien sur IE PC...




C'est du PNG.  Too Cool for IE powaaa


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2006)

Ah oui, c'est sûrement ça puisque pour l'adresse de base, j'avais laissé le "index.html"

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide, je pense que ça va marcher !

(un lien ? du site ? voilà si tu veux : http://belu.club.fr/cloud1)


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

Ca roule!

J'avais eu ce soucis lors de mes d&#233;buts avec RW.

Non didju... elle se fait attendre tout de m&#234;me la version finale de RW 3.5!


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Non didju... elle se fait attendre tout de même la version finale de RW 3.5!



Ouais, là je dois avouer que ca commence a etre plutot long


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, l&#224; je dois avouer que ca commence a etre plutot long


ben va falloir &#234;tre patient les gars... elle est pas dans les cartons.

Plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement j'ai une petite d&#233;ception sur ce soft, le manque de maturit&#233; (facile &#224; dire l'aut l&#224;... je sais) de la team avec l'&#233;volution pr&#233;visible de leur business fait un peu de tord &#224; un moment ou d'autres montent en puissance (Sandvox et le prochain iWeb).

Il est possible que tout cela "cache" une belle version 4 qui arrive assez vite derri&#232;re (enfin c'est ce que je souhaite)...

Officiellement le d&#233;veloppement de la version allemande &#224; pos&#233; un gros probl&#232;me par d&#233;fection d'une personne pivot dans cette histoire... d'o&#249; certains retards.

A attendant... b&#251;chez vos CSS


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

J'ai vu que Ben avait post&#233; un tuto int&#233;ressant pour la cr&#233;ation de th&#232;me...

Perso ce qui me manque le plus ce sont les petits softs essentiels (genre textwrangler, ce genre de truc...)

J'ai aussi un "gros" soucis concernant les variations de themes : &#231;a fonctionne concernant par exemple l'emplacement de la sidebar ou encore les couleurs mais quand c'est pour une image de fond... &#231;a marche pas....

faut dire que &#231;a doit faire trois moi que j'ai plus essayer.... (haaa les examens... vivement le 4 septembre!)


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que ce logiciel peut être frustrant par certains aspects. Peut-être que je ne sais pas faire, mais je trouve la gestion du texte et de l'image dans le blog ou dans les pages en texte stylée vraiment pas terrible. Par exemple, je crois qu'il n'est pas possible de redimensioner une photo (euh, si c'est le cas, je veux bien l'astuce). En tout cas, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué qu'avec Iweb. 

Mais bon, je m'en contente parce que ce système me permet de faire un site qui tient la route très rapidement et sans me prendre la tête. Et comme du temps, c'est ce dont je manque le plus, ce logiciel m'aide beaucoup. Par contre, j'ai payé pour une version incomplète et cela m'énerve pas mal (d'autant plus que je viens de l'univers Linux où en gros, on ne paye rien).


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

Si bien sur, il y a un inspecteur multim&#233;dia....

tu peux redimenssioner, ainsi que modifier l'orientation d'une  image.... double click sur l'image!


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un "gros" soucis concernant les variations de themes : ça fonctionne concernant par exemple l'emplacement de la sidebar ou encore les couleurs mais quand c'est pour une image de fond... ça marche pas....


Tout marche Pierre-Yves, simplement il ne faut se mélanger les pinceaux :

- Feuille de styles principale avec l'ensemble des classes (vides si pas besoin)

- Feuille de variantes avec les classes et/ou leur variations

Par contre on est confronté à un problème qui donne les variantes du genre d'Elixir (à rallonge !!!) et un série d'includes pas terrible au final sur les pages (beaucoup de code pour pas grand chose).

Il manque un système de gestion "conditionnelle" des variantes avec fabrication d'une seule feuille de variante, ça se serait le top... et c'est possible d'après certains.

Bon, ne polémiquons pas...


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2006)

Si t'a besion d'aide PieWhy pour un theme, n'hésite pas à me demander 

Au fait j'ai sortit un nouveau theme pour Rapidweaver: CandyBar   miam!


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> - Feuille de styles principale avec l'ensemble des classes (vides si pas besoin)
> 
> - Feuille de variantes avec les classes et/ou leur variations



Moi comprendre!

Merci Jean...


----------



## Hay (31 Août 2006)

Une petite question je n'arrive plus à publier car en créant une page un fichier xml à du se créer et voilà le msg que j'obtiens quand je veux publier mon site (cf pièce jointe).

Du coup j'ai retiré la page concernée mais rien à faire toujours ce même pb alors que la page n'existe plus... J'ai fait une recherche via spotlight et impossible de mettre la main sur cette page pour la supprimer. 

Même enfaisant de nouvelles pages (autres) je n'arrive plus à publier quoi que ce soit toujours avec ce même msg d'erreur... En plus RW reste bloqué sur cette étape de publication et impossible faire quoi que ce soit d'autre je suis obligé de force à quitter RW.

Quelqu'un voit-il de quoi il s'agit?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2006)

Le nom de ton fichier est invalide pour publication : "Course des Crêtes Vosgiennes 2006.xml".

Vide ton cache de publication et surtout pratique des noms de fichiers simples, sans caractères accentués et autre "/" "#" "%"...

Les serveurs unix aiment bien des trucs du style *course_cretes_vosgiennes.xml* par exemple.


----------



## Hay (1 Septembre 2006)

j'avais bien pensé a vider le cache de publication momo mais ça ne donne rien de plus toujours là même chose et quand je lance la publication du site je vois passer dans les fichiers mais très rapidement "course des crête vosgiennes" alors que je n'ai plus de fichier de ce nom là! :mouais:  Je ne comprends pas 

Y aurait-il un dossier dans lequel je pourrais voir tout le contenu de mon site et retrouver ce fichier pour le supprimer directement à la source? Ou alors si tu as une autre idée... elle sera la bienvenue


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2006)

Il faudrait savoir à quoi sert ce fichier, c'est pour une galerie Flash ?

Si tu fais un export tu sauras où il va se nicher, une fois repéré le dossier tu peux savoir à quelle page il est lié = CQFD.

Bonne chasse...


----------



## Hay (1 Septembre 2006)

alors la suite de la chasse a été bonne mais tu vas voir c'est quand même bizarre...

en pièce jointe tu verras où se trouve ce satané fichier. Mais ce n'est que dans le dossier d'exportation... Hors même si je le supprime ici, ça ne le supprime pas du site... (j'ai juste?).

J'ai regardé dans toutes les pages du site (pas très nombreuses) et je ne trouve rien qui porte ce nom... 

Quand je le supprime de ce dossier et qu'en suite je refais export il réapparaît... :mouais:
J'en conclue qu'il n'est est dans le site, mais où alors?  En plus je ne sais pas du tout à quoi il sert ce fichier là moi... :hein:  Si tu y comprends quelque chose pour moi c'est illogique au possible mai sce doit être mon cerveau qui n'est pas encore adapté à RW 

Je te laisse réfléchir à ce mystère (en tout cas pour moi c'en est un)!


----------



## nicolasf (1 Septembre 2006)

Petit énervement ce soir, contre le coût d'utilisation de RapidWeaver. En effet, en plus du logiciel, il faut payer pour tout nouveau thème et surtout, tout nouveau plugin. Je pense tout particulièrement aux plugins de Yourhead que je trouve tous excellents mais très chers.

Accordion ne coûte "que" 9 (en gros) mais il faut, en plus, débourser quelques euros pour avoir des version pré-formattées. Le plus intéressant pour moi est Blocks mais à environ 16, soit la moitié du prix de RW, il n'en est pas question ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce système très très pratique n'est pas intégré de base dans RW, ce serait tellement plus simple...

Bref, au final, je me demande si c'était un bon calcul, l'achat de RW. Surtout que venant du monde Linux où je n'ai jamais déboursé un centime pour du soft, j'ai du mal à devoir payer tout ça. J'ai l'impression d'avoir en permanence à ouvrir ma bourse...

Quelques questions dont je pense connaître les réponses, mais qui sait : existe-t'il un système équivalent à blocks, si possible gratuit ou peu cher ? Ou y a t-il un moyen d'obtenir la même chose avec Rapidweaver ? 

Bon voilà, RW reste un très bon logiciel ceci dit. Un excellent même, s'il était gratuit...


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Petit énervement ce soir, contre le coût d'utilisation de RapidWeaver. En effet, en plus du logiciel, il faut payer pour tout nouveau thème et surtout, tout nouveau plugin. Je pense tout particulièrement aux plugins de Yourhead que je trouve tous excellents mais très chers.



Les themes, je t'arrete tout de suite: la plupart des développeurs rendent les mises à jours gratuites.  En revanche pour Yourhead, oui les MAJ sont payantes.



nico_linux a dit:


> Accordion ne coûte "que" 9 (en gros) mais il faut, en plus, débourser quelques euros pour avoir des version pré-formattées. Le plus intéressant pour moi est Blocks mais à environ 16, soit la moitié du prix de RW, il n'en est pas question ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce système très très pratique n'est pas intégré de base dans RW, ce serait tellement plus simple...



Pas facile de coder un plug-in. Cela demande beaucoup, beaucoup de temps. Tout travail mérite salaire 



nico_linux a dit:


> Bref, au final, je me demande si c'était un bon calcul, l'achat de RW. Surtout que venant du monde Linux où je n'ai jamais déboursé un centime pour du soft, j'ai du mal à devoir payer tout ça. J'ai l'impression d'avoir en permanence à ouvrir ma bourse...



Tu n'es pas obligé de dépenser autant. Tu peux tres ben faire un accordéon en java (oh! Moo.fx est gratuit et facile à inmplémenter en plus), le reste en code html par exemple ( tutoriels gratuits)



nico_linux a dit:


> Quelques questions dont je pense connaître les réponses, mais qui sait : existe-t'il un système équivalent à blocks, si possible gratuit ou peu cher ? Ou y a t-il un moyen d'obtenir la même chose avec Rapidweaver ?



Code html et javascript.



nico_linux a dit:


> Bon voilà, RW reste un très bon logiciel ceci dit. Un excellent même, s'il était gratuit...




Gratuit? 'faut bien que les développeurs gagnent leur pain, non?


----------



## Piewhy (2 Septembre 2006)

Si tu veux un RW full option (plug-in et themes) c'est vrai que l'addition peut &#234;tre sal&#233;e.

Cependant... avec quelques notions d'HTML et de javascript... tu peux faire beaucoup sans ces plug-in!

regarde ce tuto  : http://www.avinashv.net/tutorials/moofx/

c'est pour utiliser moo.fx (comme en parle Tweek)... c'est sur ce javascript qu'est bas&#233; accordion!

&#224; bient&#244;t


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je ne connaissais pas du tout moo.fx et je viens de regarder. En effet, cela a l'air faisable à première vue mais (car il y a un mais) : si j'ai choisi d'acheter RW, c'est pour un système qui se me fasse un site qui tienne la route et agréable en utilisation le plus rapidement possible ! Ce qui va me manquer le plus, à partir de lundi (rentrée), c'est du temps (je suis en prépa). L'intérêt du plugin Accordion, c'est que c'est ultra-simple. Le système que vous évoquez est sans doute jouable, mais impossible pour moi à mettre en oeuvre. 

Donc tant pis, je vais l'acheter. Mais malgré toute ma bonne volonté, j'en suis incapable, n'ayant pas de carte visa mais une simple carte bleue... Il va falloir que je passe par mes parents...

Sinon, en ce qui concerne les thèmes : il y en a pas mal de gratuits, OK. Mais il y en a aussi beaucoup, à commencer par le pack de thèmes officiel. Et pour moi, faire payer un thème, c'est incompréhensible. D'autant plus au prix où ils sont vendus : si c'était un ou deux euros symboliques, histoire de dire que le boulot n'est pas gratuit, OK. Mais à ce prix là, pas question pour moi d'en acheter. 

Mais bon, les thèmes ne sont pas essentiels. Par contre, un plugin comme blocks, quand on a testé, devient indispensable. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'est pas intégré de base. Vous ne pensez pas que cela sera le cas ? Et oui, tout travail peut mériter salaire. Mais plus de 16, soit la moitié du prix du logiciel, pour un simple plugin, pour moi c'est trop. 

Enfin, sur la gratuité. J'avoue que j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'un développeur puisse gagner sa vie en indépendant, sur de petits plugins comme ceux-là. J'ai dans la tête l'idée de la plupart des projets libres de développeurs qui ont un boulot fixe dans une boite d'informatique et qui codent par plaisir ensuite, sur un projet. Cette idée, issue sans aucun doute de mon expérience linuxienne, a du mal à me quitter. Et si j'accepte de payer un logiciel, j'en attends énormément, contrairement à un logiciel libre et gratuit. j'en attends une version non beta, une version stable, utilisable, une version complète et sans défaut. Alors qu'avec un logiciel libre et gratuit, je m'en fiche plus, je m'adapte et surtout, je participe au projet en utilisant ce logiciel et en reportant éventuellement les bugs. Là, j'ai pas envie de m'adapter et surtout pas de payer pour ensuite aider les développeurs...

Voilà mon point de vue, je vais débourser les quelques euros d'Accordion parce qu'après une soirée de réflexions et de divers essais avec RW, je me suis rendu compte que je pourrais difficilement faire aussi bien et aussi simple.


----------



## Piewhy (2 Septembre 2006)

(Le d&#233;veloppeur de Yourhead.com travaille dans le domaine des puces informatiques... ses plug-in c'est du beurre dans les &#233;pinards...)

Eventuellement tu prends directement contacter isaiah le d&#233;veloppeur... un arrangement doit-&#234;tre possible pour payer via un autre moyen!?

Pour ce qui est du fait que blocks devrait-&#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233;... je suis assez d'accords mais RW n'a pas int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; grignoter les maigres revenus de ses d&#233;veloppeurs (encore peu nombreux), ceux ci contribuent aux succ&#232;s de RW...

C'est &#224; toi de voir...


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2006)

*Pour Hay :* ce fichier semble li&#233; &#224; la page blog de la nouvelle version (je regarde ce soir ou demain tout &#231;a), tu dois donc avoir renseign&#233; un truc dans cette page blog avec ce titre (cherche bien...).

*Pour Nico-linux :* je suis un peu de ton avis, le probl&#232;me de RealMac semble bien la strat&#233;gie de d&#233;veloppement. Un soft comme celui-ci va devoir choisir entre maturit&#233; et amateurisme.

Laisser d&#233;velopper des solutions tierces quasi indispensables ne tient pas &#224; long terme. Il faut les int&#233;grer (quitte &#224; les payer). Ce march&#233; sera &#224; maturit&#233; dans les 2 ans qui viennent, SandVox et iWeb 2 vont mettre la claque &#224; Rw si on en reste l&#224;.

Avec le web 2 (terme g&#233;n&#233;rique ne voulant pas dire grand chose j'en convient) il faut que RW passe &#224; la vitesse sup&#233;rieure, il y a aussi des choses &#224; faire avec du Flash int&#233;gr&#233; dans pas mal de compartiments du soft... ceci dit, il faut un tr&#232;s bon d&#233;v pour y arriver.

Pour m'a part j'ai bricol&#233; des trucs qui semblent viables au travers de RW en Flash avec un d&#233;v de mes connaissances. &#199;a reste dans les cartons, je n'ai pas trop de temps &#224; consacrer &#224; des choses pour un logiciel dont la ligne de d&#233;veloppement reste incertaine (ce qui est un peu l'historique de RW).

Il faut que RealMac sorte de cette incertitude, donne des billes &#224; la fois aux acheteurs sur la pertinence du d&#233;veloppement de l'application et aux d&#233;veloppeurs tiers en les associant pourquoi pas &#224; cette aventure...

My Two Cents sur le sujet...


----------



## Piewhy (2 Septembre 2006)

Jean, tu fais part de ton sentiment &#224; Ben et Dan?

Sont-ils au courant de cet &#233;tat de fait (je pr&#233;sume que oui...)

Petits indices : 

- La GM est proche d'apr&#232;s Dan qui a r&#233;agit a propos de mon post sur le forum de realmac software : September is coming, what about 3.5

- Sur leur Flickr : on a pu voir il y a longtemps une photo d'un bouquin sur l'Ajax... une des pistes pour le Web2.0

- J'ai r&#233;alis&#233; un autre poste nomm&#233; : "My dream plug-in" inspir&#233; par le site My dream app... une dizaine d'id&#233;e sont pr&#233;sente et  Dan a d&#233;clar&#233; : La prochaine version de RW (c'est &#224; dire : apr&#232;s la s&#233;rie 3.5.x) contiendra de nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;...

Bon ok, ce sont des "paroles" mais soyons confiant


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

En attendant, j'ai fini par acheter ce plugin. Evidemment, il manquait la TVA au prix de base, ce qui fait que ce plugin revient tout de même à 10 (c'est normal, la TVA, sur un tel produit ?)

J'espère que tu as raison PieWhy mais je commence à douter et je pense, comme momo-fr, qu'il va falloir se dépêcher pour les développeurs. Et passer à la vitesse supérieure sans doute...

J'attends avec impatience l'intégration de Blocks ou équivalent à la version "normale". Je n'achèterai pas ce plugin, parce qu'il est cher mais aussi parce que je pense qu'il doit être intégré au logiciel de base. 

En attendant donc, Accordion va me faciliter la vie et rendre le site, je l'espère clair et agréable (et comme je m'adresse à un public qui n'y connaît rien et ne veut rien y connaître, il est essentiel que le site soit clair et agréable).


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Sinon, en ce qui concerne les thèmes : il y en a pas mal de gratuits, OK. Mais il y en a aussi beaucoup, à commencer par le pack de thèmes officiel. Et pour moi, faire payer un thème, c'est incompréhensible. D'autant plus au prix où ils sont vendus : si c'était un ou deux euros symboliques, histoire de dire que le boulot n'est pas gratuit, OK. Mais à ce prix là, pas question pour moi d'en acheter.



Viens t'amuser à coder et créer des themes, je rigolerai bien    
Tu verra qu'après 3 à 4 semaines de travail si ton opinion sur la gratuité sera la meme.

J'y passe des journées et parfois des soirées entieres dessus.



nico_linux a dit:


> Mais bon, les thèmes ne sont pas essentiels. Par contre, un plugin comme blocks, quand on a testé, devient indispensable. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'est pas intégré de base. Vous ne pensez pas que cela sera le cas ? Et oui, tout travail peut mériter salaire. Mais plus de 16, soit la moitié du prix du logiciel, pour un simple plugin, pour moi c'est trop.



Possible, mais je ne sais pas si tu as la notion du travail que cela peut représenter.



nico_linux a dit:


> Enfin, sur la gratuité. J'avoue que j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'un développeur puisse gagner sa vie en indépendant, sur de petits plugins comme ceux-là. J'ai dans la tête l'idée de la plupart des projets libres de développeurs qui ont un boulot fixe dans une boite d'informatique et qui codent par plaisir ensuite, sur un projet. Cette idée, issue sans aucun doute de mon expérience linuxienne, a du mal à me quitter. Et si j'accepte de payer un logiciel, j'en attends énormément, contrairement à un logiciel libre et gratuit. j'en attends une version non beta, une version stable, utilisable, une version complète et sans défaut. Alors qu'avec un logiciel libre et gratuit, je m'en fiche plus, je m'adapte et surtout, je participe au projet en utilisant ce logiciel et en reportant éventuellement les bugs. Là, j'ai pas envie de m'adapter et surtout pas de payer pour ensuite aider les développeurs...



Je ne parlait pas de Yourhead mais de Realmac !


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai fini par acheter ce plugin. Evidemment, il manquait la TVA au prix de base, ce qui fait que ce plugin revient tout de même à 10 (c'est normal, la TVA, sur un tel produit ?)
> 
> J'espère que tu as raison PieWhy mais je commence à douter et je pense, comme momo-fr, qu'il va falloir se dépêcher pour les développeurs. Et passer à la vitesse supérieure sans doute...
> 
> ...



Ouais il va falloir etre patient. Ce serait certainement sympa une meilleure intégration. Mais bon, 'faut voir ce qu'ils nous réservent


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2006)

Bon je rectifie mon post, Beno&#238;t me fait passer la version GM en ce moment m&#234;me... 

Probl&#232;me : j'ai tr&#232;s peu de temps ce soir pour la regarder de pr&#232;s et demain je ne suis pas l&#224;... dur dur.


----------



## Piewhy (2 Septembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait quoi ton post original : une GM en vue?? hey cow-boy... &#231;a se saurait 

http://www.realmacsoftware.com/rapidweaver/manual/index.php?n=RapidWeaver.VersionHistory

GM "very soon"


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

Il est pistonn&#233; 









			
				momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Probl&#232;me : j'ai tr&#232;s peu de temps ce soir pour la regarder de pr&#232;s et demain je ne suis pas l&#224;... dur dur.



Fais moi en l'offrande !    Elle sera entre deux bonne mains.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2006)

Peut-être que nous avons été entendu alors...


----------



## nicolasf (3 Septembre 2006)

Petit problème aujourd'hui, au sujet des liens internes. Je pense que c'est un bug mais si c'est une erreur que je fais, je veux bien savoir où...

Voilà, j'ai des pages imbriquées dans des pages (Partie > Sous-Partie) et je souhaite faire un lien vers les sous-parties. Le problème est que l'adresse du lien est fausse : il manque un dossier. Par exemple au lieu de http://adressedusite.fr/racine/partie/sous-partie/page.html, il met http://adressedusite.fr/partie/sous-partie/page.html, oubliant au passage le dossier racine du site.

Est-ce "normal" (j'entends par là un bug connu du logiciel) ou est-ce que je me trompe quelque part ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Hay (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu beau chercher ce fichier momo mais je n'ai rien trouvé... Tu as une idée? Momo ou quelqu'un d'autre d'ailleurs je ne voudrais pas l'accaparer pour moi tout seul...
Surtout qu'il à l'air bien occupé apparemment...  Le pov' et nous on le harcèle :rose:


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Petit problème aujourd'hui, au sujet des liens internes. Je pense que c'est un bug mais si c'est une erreur que je fais, je veux bien savoir où...
> 
> Voilà, j'ai des pages imbriquées dans des pages (Partie > Sous-Partie) et je souhaite faire un lien vers les sous-parties. Le problème est que l'adresse du lien est fausse : il manque un dossier. Par exemple au lieu de http://adressedusite.fr/racine/partie/sous-partie/page.html, il met http://adressedusite.fr/partie/sous-partie/page.html, oubliant au passage le dossier racine du site.
> 
> ...



"adressedusite.fr est la Racine. il n'y a donc pas besion d'ajouter un fichier racine. C'est tout à fait normal.

Regarde les autres sites faits sous RW et tu comprendras


----------



## nicolasf (5 Septembre 2006)

Eh oui mais dans mon cas, je rajoute un dossier racine à la racine (vous suivez ?). Disons que j'ai un autre vieux site sur le dossier racine ainsi que plein d'autres choses (ce serveur ftp me servant de stockage). Il n'y a pas moyen de faire autrement ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2006)

As-tu renseigné le champ d'adresse du site dans les infos de publication ?


----------



## nicolasf (6 Septembre 2006)

Oui...

En fait, je me demande si ça n'a pas été un bug de passage (si je puis dire). J'avais mis manuellement les liens et puis quelques temps plus tard, j'en ai fais un autre, et il a marché. J'avoue ne pas comprendre...

Enfin, au pire, je le ferai manuellement.


----------



## Hay (6 Septembre 2006)

Sinon momo une idée pour ce fichier récalcitrant ne voulant pas disparaître? J'ai toujours le même fichier qui reste et qui s'accroche...:mouais:


----------



## Hay (8 Septembre 2006)

le problème en fait c'est que depuis que ce fichier n epeut se publier il me bloque tout mon site et je ne peux rien publier de nouveau depuis plus d'une semaine! J'ai virer tout ce qui avait attrait à ce nom de fichier dans mon site mais malgré tout il est encore là et m'empêche de mettre à jour le site... :'(


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon, reprenons : ce fichier est lié à une page blog, comment l'as-tu lié ? Quand j'ai des soucis de cet ordre, je duplique le fichier, je supprime la page fautive, je fais un essai de publication.

Si ça passe, je reprend mon nouveau fichier et j'ajoute la page blog, je recopie les posts et je fais par étapes pour voir si la publication fonctionne...

A essayer avant de te tirer une balle...


----------



## Hay (8 Septembre 2006)

heu je crois que j'ai fait une connerie... au lieu d'effacer la page blog j'ai effacer le blog (me suis planter de colonne) dans sa totalité il ne me reste plus que les pages de photos... 

Ca se récupère une connerie comme ça ou pas? Le plus étonnant c'est que ce fichier est toujours là dans le dossier export du site


----------



## Hay (8 Septembre 2006)

heu je crois que j'ai fait une connerie... au lieu d'effacer la page blog j'ai effacer le blog (me suis planter de colonne) dans sa totalité il ne me reste plus que les pages de photos... 

Ca se récupère une connerie comme ça ou pas? Le plus étonnant c'est que ce fichier est toujours là dans le dossier export du site 

edit: dans la corbeille il y a un dossier recovered files avec un dossier rapid weaver avec toutes les pages effacées mais pas sous la forme d'un dossier unique de site mais avec toutes les pages séparées en autant de dossiers c'est exploitable?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2006)

Si tu savais lire tu aurais vu que je te disais *"je duplique le fichier"* et ensuite je fais mes modification sur la copie... c'est pourtant pas compliqu&#233;.

Au demeurant tu devrais avoir une copie de ton travail en cours (important ou pas)... enfin bref.

Pour ton histoire tu peux peut-&#234;tre r&#233;cup&#233;rer par copier/coller tes pages blog (je ne l'ai pas vu), mais &#231;a peut repr&#233;senter du taf...

Bon courage...  

_Edit : je vais t'envoyer en stage chez l'ami Emmanuel &#224; Strasbourg, il te donnera les bases... il a de l'exp&#233;rience sur RapidWeaver et au niveau embrouilles aussi..._


----------



## Hay (9 Septembre 2006)

oui je sais méa culpa je suis un vrai boulet quand je m'y mets... 

Néanmoins je ne suis pas fainéant et je recommence le site de A à Z en faisant du copier coller depuis le site en ligne...  Certes c'est un peu long...:sleep:  Mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle! En fait je me demandais pourquoi quand je copie colle une photo depuis le site je n'obtiens en preview que ce qu'il y a sur le fichier joint 2 alors qu'en fait en mode edit j'obtiens ce qu'il y a sur la pièce jointe 1 :hein:   Louche non?

Comment les copier-coller pour qu'elles apparaissent correctement dans la partie edit et preview?


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Novembre 2006)

Super ton site momo-fr ! Il manque juste un forum ! 
Non parce que le forum de real rapidweaver.fr n'est pas tres actif... Heureusement comme toujours qu'il y a macG  

J'ai bien regard&#233; sur le site de the rapid page, comme sur l'ensemble du net mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponse a mon probl&#233;me que voici :



> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'achetter un theme parce qu'il y a un sous-menu (mais aussi parce qu'il est tres beau ). Mais je n'arrive pas a l'activer !
> Voici la page sans le sous-menu :
> http://www.seydesign.com/showcase/viEw/index.html
> ...




EDIT : En ouvrant RW j'ai vu avant de passer la page d'intro : 
Ajoute de sous-page !!!
J'ai lu l'explication, c'etait tellement simple que je n'y avais pas pens&#233; !


----------



## HiroshiJubei (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis complètement nouveau sur Mac et je viens d'acquérir Rapidweaver pour mon site web. J'ai choisi le theme Aqualicious.

Ma question est toute simple. Comment mettre une image dans la barre latérale ?

J'ai essayé avec un  logo de 150 px de large et ca fonctionne ... mais pas moyen avec une illustration plus imposante (en largeur et en hauteur).

Il faut chipoter dans les feuilles de style ??? 

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## tweek (26 Novembre 2006)

Il faut en effet élargir la taille de la barre latérale dans le CSS. (#sidebar ou # sidebarcontainer)


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Décembre 2006)

Re !
J'aimerai que quand je cr&#233;&#233; une page blog les liens des cat&#233;gorires soient affich&#233;s comme les liens vers les sous pages.

Es que c'est possible ? Comprenez vous ce que je veux ?

En tout cas si un d&#233;veloppeur cr&#233;&#233; un plug-in pour ca j'achette !!!


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

Mage-Li a dit:


> Re !
> J'aimerai que quand je créé une page blog les liens des catégorires soient affichés comme les liens vers les sous pages.



C'est à dire ?


----------



## monvilain (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
Rapidweaver accepte t'il le MP4, AVI et MOV???
Je ne peux pas tester car j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un autre site en ligne..
A moins que la fonction "apercu" soit objective...


Enfin, Rapidweaver ferme inopin&#233;ment par moment (assez souvent en fait), j'ai iphoto d'ouvert et 3 ou 4 autres logiciels legers....C'est assez aga&#231;ant. Une id&#233;e??


Merci


----------



## tweek (14 Décembre 2006)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Rapidweaver accepte t'il le MP4, AVI et MOV???
> Je ne peux pas tester car j'ai déjà un autre site en ligne..
> A moins que la fonction "apercu" soit objective...
> ...



Rapidweaver accepte tout ces formats, après c'est aux visiteurs d'avoir quicktime pour les lire  le Mieux serait le MPG.


----------



## monvilain (15 Décembre 2006)

Ok c'est vrai que su rmon premier site, beacoup n 'arrivent pas &#224; ouvrir les vid&#233;os car ils n'ont pas QTIME; mais la compression est-elle assez efficace avec MPG??
Il me semble que plus de 1 mega et l'attente est longue...
MPG est-il bien adapt&#233; pour cela?


Enfin, j'ai un soucis; je n'arrive pas &#224; publier mon site. je dois "exporter" puis le uploader via dreamweaver...c'est laborieux car &#224; chaque modification sur RAPIDWEAVER d'une page, je dois la retrouver dans DREAMWEAVER et uploader..la bonne....ce qui fait un bordel monstre...Je voudrais passer par RAPIDWEAVER pour publier et utiliser la fonction "publier les modifications".
Lors de la publication,  il demande un chemin. j'ai tent&#233; de le laisser vide, mais il n'accepte pas!
j'ai tent&#233; d'indiquer le chemin dans mon HD mais il me cr&#233;e un nom de fichier sur le serveur distant AVEC ce nom de chemin!!!!! Quel chemin est-ce???

De plus, j'ai un forum et qq autres dossiers qui ne SONT PAS cr&#233;es par RAPIDWEAVER; ce qui fait qu'&#224; chaque "exportation du site", il m'ecrase mon forum...je pourrais bien mettre le forum dans un dossier et le site dans un autre mais je voudrais une adresse du genre www.monsite/forum


Merci de votre aide..


----------



## tweek (15 Décembre 2006)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Ok c'est vrai que su rmon premier site, beacoup n 'arrivent pas à ouvrir les vidéos car ils n'ont pas QTIME; mais la compression est-elle assez efficace avec MPG??
> Il me semble que plus de 1 mega et l'attente est longue...
> MPG est-il bien adapté pour cela?
> 
> ...





Le MPG  oui, est pas mal. Si tes visiteurs n'ont pas quicktime, tu les informes en meetant une badge Get quicktime pourtant comme lien sur la page de telechargement de quicktime.

Pour ton problème de publication, as tu bien rentré tout les parametres?  Il doit y avoir une erreur quelquepart 

Si Rapidweaer écrase ton chemain monsite.com/forum, c'est parce qu'il doit déja y avoir une page et un dossier nommé comme cela DANS ton projet Rapidweaver. Je pense que c'est ça.


----------



## monvilain (15 Décembre 2006)

Ok merci. La publication est ok..

J'ai 2 questions liées à ça:


-Si on publie de puis RAPIDWEAVER sans exporter. RAPIDWEAVER fait-il une exportation de sauvegarde? Si non, ça veut dire que els fichiers sont seront sur le serveur distant mais pas sur un local..ou du moins juste en format .rwr donc pas trés rassurant...

-Enfin, j'ai un soucis , à la publication , RAPIDWEAVER bloque sur un album photo et se ferme...Je l'ai supprimé mais il a bloqué sur le suivant...alor que le nom de fichier est correct( sans espace etc...)
En revanche, DREAMWEAVER semble ne pas bloquer dessus.

C'est pas trés pratique  de passer par un autre FTP car aprés, ,pour utiliser la fonction "publier les modification" sur RAPIDWEAVER , on ne peut plus...

Une idée?


----------



## elchiapas (24 Décembre 2006)

J'ai deux petits soucis concernant mon site web http://cfs59.free.fr créé avec rapidweaver, pas importants mais qui en amelioreraient la qualité.

- comment faire pour changer l'adresse des pages de mon site, cad au lieu d'avoir /page20/page1/page1.html avoir .free.fr/unexemple.html

- comment faire pour que google affiche la description du site qui a été rentrée dans le logiciel rapidweaver.
actuellement google indique le début de ma page d'accueil (cf sur le lien qui suit la description du site http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=cfs59&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta= )
j'ai rentré un texte avec rapidweaver comme  indiqué dans la FAQ de momofr mais j'ai l'impression que ca ne marche pas : dans "reglage du site", dans l'onglet "modele de page", dans les balises meta, j'ai mis "nom : description" et "contenu : Association dont le but est de promouvoir le secourisme par la formations tous publics aux premiers secours et la tenue de postes de secours lors de manifestations"
merci de m'aider

joyeux noel et bonne année à tous


----------



## jojofk (14 Janvier 2007)

Salut!

J'ai modifi&#233; le th&#232;me template, mais j'ai cette erreur:








Que dois-je faire pour le rendre compatible avec le site qui n'a que des pages "texte styl&#233;" + un formulaire de contact?

Merci


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> -Si on publie de puis RAPIDWEAVER sans exporter. RAPIDWEAVER fait-il une exportation de sauvegarde? Si non, ça veut dire que els fichiers sont seront sur le serveur distant mais pas sur un local..ou du moins juste en format .rwr donc pas trés rassurant...


Quand tu exporte, tu publies en local. le fichier .rwr lui est le fichier source du site, l'export une version locale HTML du site, rien à voir.



jeancharleslast a dit:


> -Enfin, j'ai un soucis , à la publication , RAPIDWEAVER bloque sur un album photo et se ferme...Je l'ai supprimé mais il a bloqué sur le suivant...alor que le nom de fichier est correct( sans espace etc...)
> En revanche, DREAMWEAVER semble ne pas bloquer dessus.
> 
> C'est pas trés pratique  de passer par un autre FTP car aprés, ,pour utiliser la fonction "publier les modification" sur RAPIDWEAVER , on ne peut plus...


Attention au taille des photos, RW n'aime pas trop les gros fichiers type 6mpx et plus. Il vaut mieux effectuer une réduction avant d'importer dans la page Album Photo.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2007)

elchiapas a dit:


> - comment faire pour changer l'adresse des pages de mon site, cad au lieu d'avoir /page20/page1/page1.html avoir .free.fr/unexemple.html


Tel qu'il construit le site RW ajoute beaucoup de sous-dossiers, pour éviter tout ce fatras voici une astuce :
Lorsque tu créé tes pages, dans l'inspecteur de page des page de premier niveau indique comme dossier (nom de dossier) un "/" (slash) tout seul. Cela remonte ta page au niveau de la page d'index.
Si tu mets une sous-page à une page de premier niveau fait de même... etc. A la fin toutes tes pages serons en racine du site et pas dans des dizaines de dossiers et sous-dossiers. Je n'ai pas tout essayé (images dans les Texte Stylé, page assets... mais ça devrait fonctionner.  




elchiapas a dit:


> - comment faire pour que google affiche la description du site qui a été rentrée dans le logiciel rapidweaver.
> actuellement google indique le début de ma page d'accueil (cf sur le lien qui suit la description du site http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=cfs59&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta= )
> j'ai rentré un texte avec rapidweaver comme  indiqué dans la FAQ de momofr mais j'ai l'impression que ca ne marche pas : dans "reglage du site", dans l'onglet "modele de page", dans les balises meta, j'ai mis "nom : description" et "contenu : Association dont le but est de promouvoir le secourisme par la formations tous publics aux premiers secours et la tenue de postes de secours lors de manifestations"


regarde avec safari le code source de ta page :

```
<meta name="description"
        content=""
        association=""
        dont=""
        le=""
        but=""
        est=""
        de=""
        promouvoir=""
        le=""
        secourisme=""
        par=""
        la=""
        formations=""
        tous=""
        publics=""
        aux=""
        premiers=""
        secours=""
        et=""
        la=""
        tenue=""
        de=""
        postes=""
        de=""
        secours=""
        lors=""
        de="" />
```
Des petits soucis non ?  

Au travail...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2007)

jojofk a dit:


> Que dois-je faire pour le rendre compatible avec le site qui n'a que des pages "texte stylé" + un formulaire de contact?


Quel thème utilises-tu au départ ?
L'as-tu dupliqué ?
Quelles modifs lui apportes-tu ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Janvier 2007)

Hello, j'ai un petit problème avec RW et je sais pas si qqn pourrait m'éclairer... 

Je vous explique... J'ai la version de RW 3.5 et un compte sur .mac... hors depuis deux jours je n'arrive plus à poster sur mon blog... Je rentre le texte, mais dès que je veux visualiser, j'ai soit une page blanche soit 2,3 lettre en haut à gauche d'une page blanche...

J'avais déjà eu ça il y a 1 mois de cela mais pas sur ma page blog. J'avais simplement supprimée la page... J'aimerai éviter de faire ça compte tenu le nombre de post que j'ai... 

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## tweek (26 Janvier 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Hello, j'ai un petit problème avec RW et je sais pas si qqn pourrait m'éclairer...
> 
> Je vous explique... J'ai la version de RW 3.5 et un compte sur .mac... hors depuis deux jours je n'arrive plus à poster sur mon blog... Je rentre le texte, mais dès que je veux visualiser, j'ai soit une page blanche soit 2,3 lettre en haut à gauche d'une page blanche...
> 
> ...



quel thème utilises-tu ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Janvier 2007)

J'utilise le th&#232;me blueball simple... le 3.2... je crois que &#231;a vient de &#231;a... j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le nouveau ! 

Merci de m'avoir orient&#233; je te redis si ca marche tjs pas !

Edith : C'est marrant car quand je remets le texte que j'avais copier sur une nouvelle entr&#233;e, &#231;a me refait une page blanche. Par contre d&#232;s que j'&#233;cris qqch de nouveau &#231;a marche...

Merci !


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Janvier 2007)

Par contre, petite question, serait-il possible de mettre un peu d'ordre dans mes archives. Les liens à droite dans ma page, avec les mois. Je me demande si je pourrai les mettre de facon un peu moins serées.. Et si possible insèrer 2-3 petites images !


----------



## tweek (26 Janvier 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Par contre, petite question, serait-il possible de mettre un peu d'ordre dans mes archives. Les liens à droite dans ma page, avec les mois. Je me demande si je pourrai les mettre de facon un peu moins serées.. Et si possible insèrer 2-3 petites images !



C'est dans le CSS qu'il faut voir ca. 

Le tag doit ressembler à .blog-archive-link { blabla }

tu rajoutes un petit padding-top: 7px; par exemple et tu auras un tit espace de 7 pixels entre chaque lien.

Insérer 2-3 petites images... euh comment ça ? tu veux dire des petites icones à gauche des liens ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Janvier 2007)

Super merci bien ! Je vais tester &#231;a cet apr&#232;s midi ! Je rentre donc "padding-top: 7px" apr&#232;s les liens c'est &#231;a ?

Je pensais juste mettre des pochettes de cds... Genre en dessous des mes archives... TU m'as d&#233;j&#224; bien &#233;clair&#233; pour les espaces. Je vais donc bidouiller histoire de trouver comment l'ins&#232;rer !!!

MERCI


----------



## tweek (27 Janvier 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Super merci bien ! Je vais tester ça cet après midi ! Je rentre donc "padding-top: 7px" après les liens c'est ça ?
> 
> Je pensais juste mettre des pochettes de cds... Genre en dessous des mes archives... TU m'as déjà bien éclairé pour les espaces. Je vais donc bidouiller histoire de trouver comment l'insèrer !!!
> 
> MERCI



Euh non, tu met ton padding dans le fichier CSS. il faut faire un clic droit sur le thème > afficher le contenu et cela doit se trouver dans "Styles.css"


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2007)

Plus simple pour tester ton padding, tu vas sur l'inspecteur de page, puis dans l'onglet *code*, là tu saisis le code dans la partie *css personnalisées*, quelque chose comme ça :

```
.blog-archive-link {
padding-top: 7px;
}
```

Tu peux mettre padding-bottom à la place pour ne pas chasser le premier.


----------



## tweek (27 Janvier 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Plus simple pour tester ton padding, tu vas sur l'inspecteur de page, puis dans l'onglet *code*, là tu saisis le code dans la partie *css personnalisées*, quelque chose comme ça :
> 
> ```
> .blog-archive-link {
> ...



Ca reste valide quand même ?

Je n'ai jamais pu le faire car mon serveur me lance qu'il y a une erreur à la ligne "xx" là ou se trouve le custom CSS, donc impossible d'afficher le site. :mouais:


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2007)

Bien sûr que c'est valide, par contre je n'avais pas regardé le code généré par Rw, la structure est faite de *div* les unes au dessus des autres, pour les espacer je préfère mettre ceci :

```
.blog-category-link-disabled {
	line-height: 2em;
}
.blog-category-link-enabled {
	line-height: 2em;
}
```
Sachant qu'il y a 2 classes différentes dans le menu des liens du blog, je joue sur les deux pour les espacer, l'attribut ne pouvant être mit sur le conteneur des liens (classe blog-categories).

Ça marche.


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Janvier 2007)

super je vais essayer cet apr&#232;s midi ! Le premier ne marchait pas par contre... 

Le code que tu viens de donner, je peux le coller plus ou moins n'importe ou dans la page styles.css ?

Ok alors en bidouillant un peu j'arrive &#224; espacer les cat&#233;gories... maintenant, si je veux faire une s&#233;paration plus grande entre les cat&#233;gories et les archives je dois rentrer quoi ? 
Petite question assez b&#234;te de ma part, mais si je veux que le texte soit allign&#233; au centre je rentre "center" dans text align ?? 
Et deuxi&#232;me question b&#234;te, si je veux rentrer un titre, par exemple CATEGORIES et ARCHIVES, ainsi que des liens je mets quoi ? 

Merci de m'&#233;clairer, je suis totalement &#224; la rue avec ces codes...


----------



## Mage-Li (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
J'essaye d'installer le player flash de dew en suivant les explications de momo-fr sur rapidpage, mais je n'y arrive pas :rose: 

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'apres avoir télécharger le player :
dewplayer.swf
Il n'est pas expliqué ce qu'il faut en faire... Je pense qu'il faut l'uploader sur le serv, mais dans quel dossier ? peut etre que ca n'a pas d'importance parce qu'avec page assets on peut pointer dessus...

Donc en imaginant qu'il fasse bien le mettre sur notre server, on fait quoi apres ? On upload aussi le fichier mp3 (tant qu'a faire ! c'est compatible a acc ?) 
Puis tout simplement on modifie le code de dew, en indiquant dans data l'emplacement du player, mais par contre je ne vois pas comment on indique qu'elle mp3 on veut lire...
Et puis dans cette méthode a quoi sert le page assets ????

Je suis perdu... Please help me


----------



## Mage-Li (31 Janvier 2007)

Apres une bonne sieste j'y voyais plus clair et tout marche nikel ! Dsl pour mon post plutot inutile, je serais a l'avenir que la sieste porte construction !

Ok je sors :love:


----------



## elchiapas (11 Février 2007)

quelqu'un connaitrait-il un theme rapidweaver de ce style : http://www.valabre.com/joom_fr/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
 ?


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

elchiapas a dit:


> quelqu'un connaitrait-il un theme rapidweaver de ce style : http://www.valabre.com/joom_fr/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
> ?




ce site n'a pas été fait avec Rapidweaver.


----------



## elchiapas (24 Février 2007)

mais quelqu'un connaitrait-il un th&#232;me payant qui serait de ce style la?

sinon autre probleme : dans les pages de type "collage " je n'arrive pas &#224; adapter mon image &#224; la taille de la zone d&#233;finie dans le SETUP. j'aimerais faire un cadre de 120 par 450 mais je ne sais pas si c'est en pixel, pouces....
quelqu'un saurait il comment faire pour adapter l'image au cadre?

merci


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mai 2007)

Une petite new pour vous annoncer la mise en ligne de la nouvelle version du site The Rapid Page : plus large (900 px), plus sobre, actualisé pour la dernière version de Rapidweaver, il reste des détails à finir dans les semaines qui viennent.

Bonne visite...


----------



## Piewhy (17 Mai 2007)

F&#233;licitations Momo!

Sans aucun doute la meilleur ressource francophone concernant RapidWeaver!


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mai 2007)

Merci PieWhy... up...


----------



## iSchamber (20 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ton site Momo-fr.
Je suis passé à Rapidweaver depuis peu. C'est quand même plus complet qu'iWeb. Ca nous replonge dans l'acquisition de connaissances pour faire son site ...

Voici le mien pas trop complet encore, mais j'y travaille !!

C'est par ici : Un Site Mac De Plus


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> Merci pour ton site Momo-fr.
> Je suis passé à Rapidweaver depuis peu. C'est quand même plus complet qu'iWeb. Ca nous replonge dans l'acquisition de connaissances pour faire son site ...
> 
> Voici le mien pas trop complet encore, mais j'y travaille !!
> ...



Si tu veux de la critique, des conseils, c'est par ici.


----------



## Piewhy (24 Mai 2007)

Realmacsoftware s'offre un lifting?

Plus d'info bient&#244;t!


----------



## tweek (24 Mai 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> Realmacsoftware s'offre un lifting?
> 
> Plus d'info bientôt!



Ouaip 

Ici aussi mon site se met à jour...


----------



## luluberlue73 (24 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je ne suis pas sur d'être au bon endroit pour résoudre mon problème! Je me lance quand même: j'ai fait un site avec GoLive, j'ai un nom de domaine acheter sur OVH et maintenant j'aimerais le publier, j'ai déjà essayé avec cyberduck, mais je ne dois pas faire les bonnes manip, entre transférer, télécharger et tout le reste je n'y comprends plus rien!! Alors avec un peu d'aide de votre part je suis sur que je pourrais y arriver. Merci


----------



## tweek (24 Mai 2007)

luluberlue73 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je ne suis pas sur d'être au bon endroit pour résoudre mon problème! Je me lance quand même: j'ai fait un site avec GoLive, j'ai un nom de domaine acheter sur OVH et maintenant j'aimerais le publier, j'ai déjà essayé avec cyberduck, mais je ne dois pas faire les bonnes manip, entre transférer, télécharger et tout le reste je n'y comprends plus rien!! Alors avec un peu d'aide de votre part je suis sur que je pourrais y arriver. Merci



ici c'est pas GoLice mais RapidWeaver 

Poste dans Developement Web


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

Je viens de passer &#224; la caisse pour RapidWeaver 3.6, il y a quelques nouveaut&#233;s sympas. 

Impossible de voir les vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation sur le site de Realmac Software, c'est chez eux ou c'est moi qui ai un probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Mai 2007)

Hello, j'ai pu voir les vidéos sans problème... Ca à l'air sympatique cette mise à jour... je pense que je vais passer à la caisse


----------



## tweek (25 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de passer à la caisse pour RapidWeaver 3.6, il y a quelques nouveautés sympas.
> 
> Impossible de voir les vidéo de présentation sur le site de Realmac Software, c'est chez eux ou c'est moi qui ai un problème ?



Ils ont une version Flash si tu veux


----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2007)

Pas de problème avec les vidéos Flash, pour la 3.6 il faut pas être trop regardant, c'est pas localisé en entier et certains boutons sont illisibles... disons que... vivement la 3.6.1 !!!


----------



## nicolasf (25 Mai 2007)

C'est d'autant plus étrange de la faire payer alors je trouve...

Je crois que je n'achèterai pas cette mise à jour. J'espérais ne rien payer avant une version majeure type 4.0. Alors bien sûr, le nom n'a que peu d'importance mais il ne me semble pas que l'on puisse parler de mise à jour majeure...


----------



## elchiapas (26 Mai 2007)

quoi !!!! va falloir encore vider le portefeuille, ya de l'abus quand m&#234;me


----------



## tweek (26 Mai 2007)

elchiapas a dit:


> quoi !!!! va falloir encore vider le portefeuille, ya de l'abus quand même



Eh oh, ils n'ont pas fait souvent de mise à jour payante, estimes-toi heureux 


'Faut bien que de l'argent rentre dans la caisse pour manger, non?


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2007)

Je crois surtout que RealMac va changer un peu de dimensions, trouver un réseau de distrib et localisation... bref, ne pas rester 3 gus dans un appart...


----------



## tweek (26 Mai 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je crois surtout que RealMac va changer un peu de dimensions, trouver un réseau de distrib et localisation... bref, ne pas rester 3 gus dans un appart...



Ouais, ils avaient parlé de viser le domaine de l'éducation si je me souviens bien.


Ils ont uu bureau, où ils vont bosser, je crois pas que se soie leur appart...


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Mai 2007)

C'est un peu normal apr&#232;s avoir ditribu&#233; gratuitement des licences de RW 3.5.1 avec pour seul condition de s'inscrire &#224; une newsletter mensuel ou bimensuel (voir les news de macg d'il y a deux semaines &#224; peu pr&#232;s).


----------



## elchiapas (26 Mai 2007)

visiblement mon message edité il y a 2-3 heures est pas passé. bizarre, tant pis:mouais:

tout a fait d'accord : :tout travail mérite salaire et c'est vrai que j'attends avec impatience les prochaines versions. 
j'ai vu sur leur site qu'un module e-commerce a été créé... et des thèmes sont déja
 compatibles.:rateau::rateau:
je trouve qu'ils auraient pu faire un tarif moins élevé pour la personne qui a acheté une version précédente. comme ca se fait à ma connaissance pour d'autres logiciels Apple comme final cut pro ou express.

 de toute facon j'attends un peu pour passer à la suivante, mon ordi commence a se faire vieux.
d'ailleurs ca me fait me poser la question : si mon ordi plante demain et que je dois absolument modifier rapidement mon site, je dois repayer la licence pour mon nouvel ordi ou il y a une transition possible gratuite?


----------



## Mage-Li (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
J'utilise rapidweaver depuis un bon moment pour mon multi-blog, mais je rencontre deux petits prob que je ne sais comment résoudre.

Mon permier prob est lié au permalien.
Qd on clique sur permalien les images qui sont dans le bilet ne sont plus affiché...
Exemple : http://www.smlf-blog.com/informatique/files/ff26e220e97e36c97fbc562e52b2bd90-6.html
D'ailleur s"il est possible d'avoir des permaliens avec le nom du billet ca serait mieux !
Derniére indication les images sont upladé dans le fichier assets.

Mon autre prob viens de l'utilisation des balises <h1> etc... pour les titres, il me laisse a chaque foi sous le titre un espace avant que commence le texte. J'aimerai virer cet espace. 
Je supose qu'en HTML de base il y a un espace, j'ai regardé dans le fichier *.css pour voir si je pouvais suprimer l'espace, mais je n'ai pas réussi.

Voili si vous avez des solutions je suis preneur !!!


----------



## tweek (27 Mai 2007)

Mage-Li a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'utilise rapidweaver depuis un bon moment pour mon multi-blog, mais je rencontre deux petits prob que je ne sais comment r&#233;soudre.
> 
> Mon permier prob est li&#233; au permalien.
> ...




Les images ne s'affichent pas dans le permalien (lien qui permet de voir le Post sur une page diff&#233;rente et unique) donc si tu glisses-d&#233;pose tes images en mode &#233;dition, Rapidweaver va leur attribuer une adresse dans les assets. cette adresse n'est pas _http://monsite.com/assets/image.png_ mais plutot _assets/image.png_.

Si tu regardes l'adresse de ton permalink tu verras que ta page est log&#233;e dans le dossier files. Seulement dans le dossier files il n'y a pas les assets, ils sont plac&#233;s avant. donc le navigateur ne trouve pas l'image. 
Il te faudrait les uploader dans un dossier nomm&#233; "images" par exemple et par la suite taper l'adresse compl&#232;te &#224; la main dans le blog du genre _http://monsite.com/images/image.png_.

C'est contraignant mais au moins tu es s&#251;r du r&#233;sultat. Mais bon, j'en ai jamais vu l'utilit&#233; de ces permaliens puisque les posts du blogs sont d&#233;j&#224; en entier. &#224; moins d'activer le r&#233;sum&#233;.



Pour ton probl&#232;me avec la balise H1, il doit y avoir un padding quelque part qui l'affiche pas comme tu veux. Regarde mieux dans le CSS tout ce qui inclus h1.


----------



## Mage-Li (27 Mai 2007)

Ok merci !
J'avais pensé a l'option de créé moi meme mon fichier images. Pas tres pratique qd on voit comment fonctionne rapidweaver, surtout pour les lecteurs mp3 par  exemple...

Pour les balise <h1> ca viendrais de la fonction padding je v regardais ca. 

Encore merci


----------



## GuyomT (10 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

je relance ce fil car je n'ai pas trouvé d'info ailleurs. 
Je possède la version 3.5 de cet excellent soft et les améliorations de la 3.6 me branchent bien. 

Seulement, impossible de voir à quoi ressemblent les 6 nouveaux thèmes proposés... 
Il y aurait-il une bonne âme qui dans son post de réponse indiquerait des liens vers des captures d'écrans ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (11 Juin 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> je relance ce fil car je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'info ailleurs.
> Je poss&#232;de la version 3.5 de cet excellent soft et les am&#233;liorations de la 3.6 me branchent bien.
> ...



Bof... 'sont pas terribles-terribles... &#224; mon go&#251;t hein


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2007)

Hello ! 

J'ai acheté la nouvelle version de RW... par contre j'ai tjs le même souci qu'avec la 3.5 

sur deux de mes trois pages (Photos et Humeur sur mon site dans ma signature) j'ai des inscriptions du style (#DDDDDD; } #navcontainer ul a:hover, .photo-navigation a:hover { color: #15DF4F; } #navcontainer #current, #navcontainer .currentAncestor { color: #15DF4F; } #navcontainer #bottomBar { border-top-color: %colour_header_bg * 0.75%; background-color: %colour_h) en bas de la page... 

Comment je peux virer ça ?


----------



## Mage-Li (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 
perso pour la 3.6.1 j'attend encore un peu il y a encore pas mal de bug...

Pour ton probléme Caddie Rider es que tu as des balises flash dans t'es pages (genre vidéo youtube ou stream audio) ?

Donne nous le lien de t'as page pour que l'on puise mieux voir de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> J'ai acheté la nouvelle version de RW... par contre j'ai tjs le même souci qu'avec la 3.5
> 
> ...



1- lien

2- 'pas oublié de fermer une div?

3- tu utilises des boutons paypal sur cette page?


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2007)

Le lien était dans ma signature  Je vous le mets là 

Sinon il y a juste le lecteur flash pour les photos sur cette page... pas de vidéos ou autre chose...

J'ai la même chose sur cette page

Les seuls choses que j'ai touchées sont les codes pour les couleurs du thème. Mais il me semblait que ça fesait déjà ça avant de changer les codes pour les couleurs.

Merci pour vos réponses  

PS : Pour les couleurs je sais c'est pas super joyeux, mais dès la fin de mes exas je vais plancher là dessus !


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

Et ça, c'est quoi???


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2007)

Ok, je suis pas une bête avec ça, mais je vais essayer de comprendre  

Il faut que je "vire" cette partie, si j'ai bien compris car elle s'est "greffée" sur le bas de la page... LA question RTL du jour, ou ce trouve cette partie ? 

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Ok, je suis pas une bête avec ça, mais je vais essayer de comprendre
> 
> Il faut que je "vire" cette partie, si j'ai bien compris car elle s'est "greffée" sur le bas de la page... LA question RTL du jour, ou ce trouve cette partie ?
> 
> Merci pour ton aide



Ben normalement on ne met jamais rien apres les </body> et </html> c'est tout. Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que du "code" CSS viens faire là-dedans... 


à moins que tu n'ai ajouté du "custom CSS" dans l'inspecteur de page de RapidWeaver?


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2007)

Ahhhh ok je vais checker &#231;a sur mon PB... Mais j'ai ajout&#233; des vielles balises dans les css custom et je sais pas pk d'ailleurs !  


Merci bcp pour ton aide et je vais regarder &#231;a !!!!

Edith : "Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; tweek." Bon je vais devoir filer des points aux autres et je t'en passerai


----------



## GuyomT (12 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je retente ma chance à propos des 6 nouveaux thèmes de la dernière version de Rapidweaver.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il publier sur ce fil des captures d'écran pour que l'on puisse voir à quoi ressemble ces thèmes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous
> 
> Je retente ma chance &#224; propos des 6 nouveaux th&#232;mes de la derni&#232;re version de Rapidweaver.
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu t&#233;l&#233;charges pas la 3.6 directement, tu verras par toi-m&#234;me...


----------



## GuyomT (12 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Pourquoi tu t&#233;l&#233;charges pas la 3.6 directement, tu verras par toi-m&#234;me...



Disons que je n'avais pas envisag&#233; cette possibilit&#233;&#8230; :rose:
Merci du tuyau Tweek


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2007)

Tu les verras très bien dans la version démo qui full accessible mais limité à 3 pages.

Ce ne sont pas des thèmes révolutionnaires... pour la version 3.6.1 elle reste avec pas mal de soucis et l'équipe RealMac était à la WWDC donc ils ont un peu de retard dans l'optimisation. Il subsiste quelques gros bugs, la localisation à été faite par le distributeur (une boîte allemande) et plutôt avec les pieds... RealMac rencontre les petits soucis classique d'une société qui "grossi" comme son CA...


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Disons que je n'avais pas envisagé cette possibilité :rose:
> Merci du tuyau Tweek



      T'es marrant.


----------



## Mage-Li (13 Juin 2007)

Parfois on se complique la vie


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2007)

A propos de la version 3.6, une nouvelle option est apparue dans les variantes :* changer les couleurs de certains items*, j'ai ouvert un sujet sur les forums RealMac ou je présente un petit tuto là dessus.

Je cherche des retours de ceux qui, comme moi, sont en train de pédaler dans tout ce système... c'est par ici...


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> A propos de la version 3.6, une nouvelle option est apparue dans les variantes :* changer les couleurs de certains items*, j'ai ouvert un sujet sur les forums RealMac ou je présente un petit tuto là dessus.
> 
> Je cherche des retours de ceux qui, comme moi, sont en train de pédaler dans tout ce système... c'est par ici...



Elles sont pas si hardcore que ça à implémenter les ColorPickers. Au départ c'est pas facile, mais après ca roule.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2007)

A oui ? Ben un petit topo serait le bienvenu... non ? :mouais:


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> A oui ? Ben un petit topo serait le bienvenu... non ? :mouais:



J'ai dit qu'au *DEPART* cest pas du tout facile, mais *APRES* quand tu as compris, ca marche comme sur des roulettes


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2007)

On ne peut pas faire plus clair comme réponse, mais dans un forum ça fait un peu court... non ?


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> On ne peut pas faire plus clair comme réponse, mais dans un forum ça fait un peu court... non ?



Tu l'as déjà fait sur RMS


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2007)

Question bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé, depuis la mise à jour, RapidWeaver me republie à chaque fois tout mon site même lorsque je ne publie qu'un nouveau billet sur le blog.   
Il y a moyen de changer ça ?

Merci.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Juin 2007)

Il me semble avoir lu qu'avec la 3.6.1 c'était tout bon de ce côté...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2007)

Malheureusement non.  
Plus d'une heure pour publier un billet, c'est vraiment nul.
(Je n'avais pas le probl&#232;me avant la mise &#224; jour, payante...  )
Apr&#232;s 3/4 heures, j'en suis l&#224;... j'ai juste ajout&#233; un billet sur le blog...





C'est vraiment d&#233;bile ce syst&#232;me.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés *par une intégration de la librairie GreyBox dans un thème Rapidweaver* j'ai mis en ligne la traduction *du tuto* de Jan Erik Moström dans *la partie dossiers* de The Rapid Page...

Bonne lecture...


----------



## Mage-Li (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer la version 3.6.2 pour la tester. Je rencontre un bug très gênant, il ne m'affiche plus les dattes des mes billets...
J'ai fais des recherches un peu partout mais apparamant le prob n'est pas courant... Une idée ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Août 2007)

Tu veux dire que tu as des (nul) (nul (nul) ?

C'est un bug que je croyais erradiqué depuis la 3.6.1, maintenant note qu'il y a une 3.6.3 depuis peu.

Pour les dates il faut refaire le réglage dans les préférences de la page blog et mettre ça en français... ça roule.


----------



## Mage-Li (18 Août 2007)

Super merci ça marche nickel, étrange comme bug, j'ai fais quelque test et je suis étonné de voir qu'il y a toujours le prob du copier coller de code dans les pages blogs qui ne sont pas toujours actif si la police n'est pas identique... C'est très chiant parfois


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2008)

Salut.

Uen question sur laquelle je sèche depuis quelques heures.

Dans mes CSS de mon thème, je cherche a modifier la taille de la police de la partie Footer et je ne trouve référence a une taille de police nulle part. 

Savez-vous où se cache le bout de code qui modifie la taille de la police utilisée en pied de page?

Merci.


----------



## tweek (15 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Uen question sur laquelle je sèche depuis quelques heures.
> 
> ...


 

C'est normalement dans le fichier styles.css du contenu, et la dedans tu vas avoir footer et tu trouvera dans la div footer CSS font-size: XXpx;

Si cela ne fait rien, fais cette operation pour chaque fichier css dans le dossier CSS.


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> C'est normalement dans le fichier styles.css du contenu, et la dedans tu vas avoir footer et tu trouvera dans la div footer CSS font-size: XXpx;



Bon, rien de cela chez moi. Ou alors peut-être que ce thème ne contient pas de spécification de  taille de pied de page.

Je vais tester en en rajoutant un 

Merci.


----------



## tweek (15 Avril 2008)

quel est le nom du theme?


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2008)

C'est le thème FREELANCER PRO que j'ai acheté chez Real Mac

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher dessus.

[EDIT] Bon, ben ça y est, je me suis penché sur la question et oui, il suffisait de rajouter la ligne de code concernant la taille des typo dans le FOOTER et cela marche. 

Merci en tout cas, mon site est bien mieux maintenant 

Au cas où tu souhaiterais le visiter c'est mon site professionnel de ma société, ID Studio. 

Il ne reste plus qu'a continué a de l remplir, et la, il y a du boulot


----------



## tweek (16 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> C'est le thème FREELANCER PRO que j'ai acheté chez Real Mac
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher dessus.
> 
> ...


 

Ha! Content que ton probleme soie resolut 
J'aime beaucoup ce theme de RealMac, bonne chance pour la suite!


----------



## sylko (26 Avril 2008)

Super offre par le site macZOT. Vous pouvez acquérir une licence RapidWeaver pour 34$ (22 euros, 34 francs suisses). Prix normal: 49$

31% de réduction, durant tout le week-end. Enjoy  

Merci qui?


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

Ca vaut le coup de la prendre, la 4.0 (mise a jour) sera gratuite.


Et elle arrive dans pas longteeeemmps !


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Super offre par le site macZOT. Vous pouvez acquérir une licence RapidWeaver pour 34$ (22 euros, 34 francs suisses). Prix normal: 49$
> 
> 31% de réduction, durant tout le week-end. Enjoy
> 
> Merci qui?



Je fais remonter. Plus que quelques heures, pour en profiter...


----------



## sylko (20 Mai 2008)

Waouhhhh! Une bonne surprise aujourd'hui.   


Tentez votre chance!


----------

